# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Մարմնամարզություն

## Շինարար

Եկեք էս թեմայում կիսվենք մեր իմացած վարժություններով, որոնք օգտակար են էս կամ էն մկանի համար կամ ընդհանուր: Ես էլ երեկոյան կողմ կհարմարացնեմ, կկիսվեմ իմ մշակած եռօրյա համալիրը՝ յություբից, էստեղից էնտեղից հայթայթած վարժությունների հիման վրա, որոնց արդյունքները բավականին շոշափելի են: Ինձ թվում ա՝ շատ օգտակար ու հետաքրքիր թեմա կարա սա դառնա, նաև իրար խորհուրդ կարանք տանք, եթե ինչ-որ բան սխալ ենք անում, ասենք՝ էս համալիրում էսն ա պակաս, կամ էն: Խնդրում եմ՝ թեմային մոտենալ ամենայն լրջությամբ: Եվ հիշենք մեր դարավոր բարեկամների հինավուրց առածը՝ ֆիզկուլտուրա լեչիտ, սպորտ կալեչիտ:

----------

Աթեիստ (09.07.2015), Ձայնալար (04.08.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Շին, էս ինչ խորանալ ես խորացել  :Jpit: 
Իմ համեստ կարծիքով, բոլոր մկանների վրա պետք ա հավասարապես աշխատել, իսկ դա անում ա մենակ յոգան իրա ֆինտուֆլուշկա դիրքերով: Մնացած բոլոր վարժությունները կենտրոնանում են կոնկրետ մկանների/մկանախմբերի վրա:
Իսկ ընդհանրապես իմ անձնական նախընտրությունը վազել + յոգա համադրությունն ա: Կարծում եմ՝ էնքան կարևոր չի, թե ինչ վարժություն ես անում, ինչքան ընդհանրապես ֆիզիկական ակտիվությունը:

----------

Աթեիստ (09.07.2015), Շինարար (09.07.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, էս ինչ խորանալ ես խորացել 
> Իմ համեստ կարծիքով, բոլոր մկանների վրա պետք ա հավասարապես աշխատել, իսկ դա անում ա մենակ յոգան իրա ֆինտուֆլուշկա դիրքերով: Մնացած բոլոր վարժությունները կենտրոնանում են կոնկրետ մկանների/մկանախմբերի վրա:
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես իմ անձնական նախընտրությունը վազել + յոգա համադրությունն ա: Կարծում եմ՝ էնքան կարևոր չի, թե ինչ վարժություն ես անում, ինչքան ընդհանրապես ֆիզիկական ակտիվությունը:


Հա, անպայման վազել, շաբաթը երկու օր վազում եմ 1-ական ժամ, սկսում եմ 11,5 կմ/ժ արագությունից, հասնում մինչև 12,5 կմ/ժ: վարժությունները ավելի ժամանակատար են, քո յոգայի արդյունքը որոշ նկարներիցդ զգացվում ա, ասենք՝ կանգնած շպագատ, ահագին տպավորվել էի էդ նկարովդ, կեցցես:

----------

Աթեիստ (09.07.2015)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Շին, հեծիկ առ ու լիքը քշի, թե քաղաքում, թե քաղաքից դուրս:

----------

Cassiopeia (09.07.2015), Աթեիստ (09.07.2015), Շինարար (09.07.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շին, հեծիկ առ ու լիքը քշի, թե քաղաքում, թե քաղաքից դուրս:


Հա, հաստատ  :Jpit:  Մամաս վերջին անգամ վրաս ջղայնացավ, թե՝ աղջիկը ոտներին սենց մկաններ չպիտի ունենա:  :Jpit: 




> Հա, անպայման վազել, շաբաթը երկու օր վազում եմ 1-ական ժամ, սկսում եմ 11,5 կմ/ժ արագությունից, հասնում մինչև 12,5 կմ/ժ: վարժությունները ավելի ժամանակատար են, քո յոգայի արդյունքը որոշ նկարներիցդ զգացվում ա, ասենք՝ կանգնած շպագատ, ահագին տպավորվել էի էդ նկարովդ, կեցցես:


Էդ կանգնած շպագատը ու մնացած ճկուն բաները միշտ էլ կարողացել եմ անել, խոսքս մկանների զարգացման մասին ա, ինչը նկարներում տենց չի էրևում, բայց ես հո զգում եմ, որ ուժեղացել եմ:

----------

Շինարար (09.07.2015)

----------


## Արէա

Ես արդեն մոտ երկու ամիս ա կանոնավոր ֆիզիկական վարժություններ եմ անում, դրանից առաջ էլ միշտ անում էի, բայց մի երկու շաբաթ կանեի, մի քանի ամիս չէի անի։ Հիմա լուրջ կպել եմ։
Մի զույգ գանտել եմ առել, ամեն մեկը 15 կգ, ծրագիր եմ կազմել իմ համար, պարապում եմ։

Առաջի ամիսը ուրիշ ծրագրով էի պարապում՝ շաբաթը 3 օր, ամեն օր համարյա բոլոր մկանային խմբերի վրա աշխատում էի, մկանային ընդհանուր վիճակս մի քիչ խելքի բերելու համար։

Հիմա, անցած շաբաթվանից սկսած, նոր ծրագիր եմ կազմել, շաբաթը 4 օր, ամեն օր աշխատում եմ 1, կամ մաքսիմում 2 մկանային խմբերի վրա։ 
Հեսա 3 ժամից պարապմունքս սկսվում ա, էսօր ուսերի հերթն ա։ Արդեն չեմ համբերում երբ ա ժամանակն անցնելու ))
Առաջ մենակ սկզբի մեկ, երկու օրն էի հավեսով պարապում, հետո մի քանի օր էլ զոռով պարապում էի, ու թարգում, իսկ հիմա անհամբեր սպասում եմ պարապմունքի օրերին։

Ներկա պահին նպատակս մաքուր մկանային քաշ հավաքելն ա։ Մեկուկես ամսում 64 կգ-ից դարձել եմ 67կգ, էն դեպքում երբ փորիս շրջագիծը 2 սմ-ով պակասել ա ))
Պլանավորում եմ մինչև 80-85 կգ քաշ հավաքեմ, հետո ուրիշ ծրագիր կկազմեմ, արդեն ներառելով մանր մկաններն ու կարդիո վարժություններ, ընդհանուր տեսքի, ու ճարպային շերտը նվազագույնի հասցնելու համար։

Մի խոսքով թեման սրտովս էր ))
Ազատ լինեմ, ծրագիրս կդնեմ էստեղ։

----------

boooooooom (09.07.2015), Cassiopeia (09.07.2015), Աթեիստ (09.07.2015), Հայկօ (09.07.2015), Ձայնալար (04.08.2015), Շինարար (09.07.2015)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ազատ լինեմ, ծրագիրս կդնեմ էստեղ։


Դիր, հետաքրքիր ա: Հատուկ սննդակարգ էլ ունե՞ս (սպիտակուցներ և այլն):

----------


## Շինարար

Լավ ես էլ իմ ծրագիրը դնեմ, ու նոր անցնեմ գործի, նախ ասեմ, ես սկսել եմ, երբ վաթսուն կիլո էր քաշս, սկզբում ուղղկաի տանը փորի պռես էի անում, ու հենումներ, որ մնում ա լավագույն վարժություններից մեկը, բայց սնունդս երևի ճիշտ չէի կազմակերպում, նիհարությանս հետ միասին, գաղտնի, միայն ինձ նկատելի փոր ունեի: Ու անընդհատ նստակյաց վիճակս, ծխելը թողնել ստիպեցին, որ լրջորեն անհանգստանամ: Սկսեցի փետրվարից սպորտզալ հաճախել, սկզբում էլի շատ անկազմակերպ, թեկուզ ամեն օր էի գնում, բայց վարժվում էի մենակ սարքերի վր, առանց որևէ պլանի: Սկզբում մենակ էի, հետո ընկերներիցս մեկը միացավ, սկսեցինք երկուսով, հետո մի ծանոթ աղջկա հանդիպեցինք էնտեղ, որ ինքը արդեն համալիր ուներ, որոշեց միանա մեզ, բայց համալիրը իհարկե նախատեսված էր աղջիկների համար, կատակում էի, որ վերջում կանացի ենք դառնալու: Բայց ոնց որ հասկացա, որ համալիր ունենալը շատ կարևոր ա: Հետո իր նշանածն եկավ մի քնաի օրով, եկավ արդեն իրա համալիրը սովորացրեց, որ մարդը տանսերկու տարի անում ա: Բայց ինքը գնաց, մեզ տրեներուհու հետ էլ ամուսնացավ, հետը տարավ:ԴԴ, երկու նոր մարդ միացան մեր խմբին, ու էնպես ստացվեց, որ փաստացի ամենափորձառուն էդ պահին ես էի, որ արդեն 68 կիլոգրամ էի կշռում, բայց անտեսնալի փորիկս ավելի էր անտեանլի դարձել, այսինքն՝ ընկերներիս համար ահագին տեսանելի արդյունք, ու մարդիկ լուրջ ինձ նից խորհուրդ էին հարցնում, թե ոնց անենք, որ թևերը կամ մնացած մկանները իմի նման դառնան  :LOL:  Դե հո չէի կարող ասել՝ չգիտեմ, ստիպված պեղւոմներ արեցի ինտերնետում, մի հատ մեծ պլան գտա, որոը կրճատեցի, որ սարքը չունենք, հանեցի :ԴԴ Դարձրեցի եռօրյա, պլյուս երկու օր՝ կարդի, ես վազում եմ՝ 1 ժամ, ընդ որում վազլեն էլ սկսել եմ 10 րոպեցի, հիմա 1 ժամից ավել էլ կվազեմ, ուղղակի իմաստը չեմ տեսնում: 

վարժությունները չեմ էլ հիշում կոնկրետ որը ինչի համար ա, բայց նենց ա, որ բոլոր անհրաժեշտ մասերը ընդգրկված են, ու մի քիչ խառն ա, կուզեմ էս քննարկման արդյունքւոմ ավելի համակարգված դարձնեմ, ասած Արեային՝ ըստ մկանների: 

Բոլոր օրերը սկսում եմ 10-15 րոպե ընդհանուր տաքացնող վարժություններից՝ կքանստումներ, ձեռքերի, ոտքերի մարմնամարզություն թեթևի մեջ և այլն:


Լինկերը վարժության պատկերի դնում եմ որպես լինկ, որ յություբյան վիդեոներով չծանրանա գրառումը:

Օր 1.


1. Նստարանին ծանրաձողի հրում

Անում եմ չորս փուլով, սկզբում առանց որևէ ծանրության՝ էնքան տաքանամ, հետո 20, 30, 40 կգ (10-ական, 15-ական, 20-ական), յուրաքանչյուր փուլը 8 անգամ: Որ ուժեղանամ, կծանրացնեմ, ամենածանրը մտածում եմ կարողանամ 70 կգ (35-ական), ավել չարժե:


2. Մարզաքարերով թռիչք

4 փուլ, 8-ական անգամ, սկսում եմ 5 կգ-ից (2,5-ական), ավարտում 20 կգ-ով (10-ական)


3.  Ծանրաձողի կռացած բարձրացում

4 փուլ, 8-ական անգամ, էլի սկսում եմ առանց ծանրության, քիչ-քիչ ավելացնում, ինչքնա կարամ:

4. Մարզաքարի գլխից վեր բարձրացում:

4 փուլ, 8-ական, սկսում եմ 10 կգ-ից (5-ական) ու բարձրանում աստիճանաբար փուլ առ փուլ:


5. Ծանրաձողի կողային բարձրացում

4 փուլ, 8-ական անգամ, էլի աստիճանաբար բարձրանցնում եմ քաշը:


6. Ծանրաձողով երկգլխանի մկանի մարզում

4 փուլ, 8-ական անգամ, բոլոր ծանրաձողով վարժությունների առաջին փուլն անում եմ առանց որևէ ծանրության:

7. Մարզաքարով հետհարված ( :Tongue: )

յուրաքանչյուր ձեռքով չորսական փուլ, 8-ական անգամ

8. Ծանրաձողի ուղղաձիգ բարձրացում:

4 փուլ, 8-ական անգամ


Բոլոր օրերը ավարտում եմ փորի հատվածի համար նախատեսված վարժությունների համալիրով: Էս չինացու վարժությունն եմ ես անում, չեմ իմանում, բայց զգում եմ, որ ինչ-որ անկապ ա դարձել, շատ հեշտ եմ անում:

Ոնց հասկացաք՝ բոլոր վարժությունները անում եմ չորս փուլով, 8-ական անգամ, դրա համար մյուս օրերինը չեմ նշի:

----------

Արէա (09.07.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

Օր 2

1. Ծանրաձողով պպզում:

2. Հռոմեական ձգում:

3. Կանգնած ոտնաթաթերի ձգում

Ես սա անում եմ հենց էս աղջկա պես, առանց որևէ ծանրության, հեշտ չի, 4 փուլ, 8-12 անգամ


4. Նստած ոտնաթաթերի ձգում
4 փուլ, 20-ական անգամ

5. Մարզաքարերով քայլելով լոքեր 

4 փուլ, 20-ական քայլ, էս վարժությունը առանց որևէ ծանրության ամենասկզբում տաքանալիս էլ եմ անում ամեն օր՝ մի փուլով

6. Թեք նստարանին ծանրաձողի ձգում: Առաջին օրվա առաջին վարժությունն ա, նստարանը՝ 30-45 աստիճան թեքած:

Որ ճիշտն ասեմ՝ ես սա ընդգրկել եմ, բայց առայժմ տեղը նույն վարժությունն ուղղակի կրկնում եմ՝ առանց թեքելու: Ընդհանրապես էդ վարժությունը, ու մեկ էլ մարզաքարերով քայլելը ամենաշատն եմ սիրում:

7. Նստարանին մարզաքարերի ձգում էս էլ ա ընտիր վարժություն: 

8. Պարանի ներս քաշում

Սա սարքի վրա ա, ու ահագին դժվար ա, ես որ ահագին փոքր ծանրություններով եմ առայժմ անում:


Վերջում՝ չինացու եռավարժությունը:

----------

Արէա (09.07.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

Օր 3

1. Մարզաքարի գլիխց վեր բարձրացւոմ, նույնը ինչ առաջին օրը, ընդհանրապես էս երրորդ օրվա վարժությունները հա կրկնում եմ նախորդ օրերից:

2. Մարզաքարի կողային բարձրացում, նույնը ինչ առաջին օրը:

3. Ծանրաձողի կռացած բարձրացում, նույնը ինչ առաջին օրը:


4. Latissimus մկանի վարժություններ, էս սարքի վրա ա, ես 70 կգ-ի վրա տառապում եմ, հազիվ 6 հատ եմ անում, բայց նախորդ փուլերը սկսւոմ եմ համապատասխանաբար 55 կգ-ից ու բարձրանում հինգ հինգ կիլո:


5. Ձգումներ:

Սա սկզբում ոչ մի հատ չէի կարողանում, հիմա ձեռքերը մոտիկոտ պահած կարողանում եմ ամեն փուլը 8-10 անգամ, ձեռքերը հեռու պահած՝ 5-6 անգամ: 


6. Մարզաքարարի բարձրացման էս մի վարժությունը

յուրաքանչյուր ձեռքը չորսական փուլ, ութական անգամ

7. Ծանրաձողով երկգլխանի մկանի մարզում, տես՝ օր 1-ում


8. Թեք նստարանին երկգլխանի մկանի մարզում

Եվ ավանդական փորի մկանների վարժությունը:

----------

Արէա (09.07.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

Ժող, ասեմ, որ արդյունքը ես իմ վրա տեսնում եմ, շնորհակալ կլինեմ, եթե շտկումներ մտցնեք՝ ինչն ա ավել, ինչն ա պակաս, չնայած ավել բան չի լինի, գուցե ուղղակի ճիշտ խմբավորելու հարց առաջանա, կամ ավելացնելու վարժություններ: Անկապ թարգմանությունների համար կներեք, ես ինձ մոտ անգլերեն եմ նշել, որ հետիս եկողներին անունները անգլերեն եմ բնականաբար ասում, մի երկու տեղ էլ մարզաքարի փոխարեն ծանրաձող եմ գրել, բայց վիդեոներում ճիշտը երևում ա: Առողջ եղեք: Հա, ու սննդակարգի ամեն պխորհուրդ համապատասխան թեմայում կամ հենց էստեղ միայն ողջունվում ա, ես էն չինացուն եմ էլի հետևում, բայց իրանլսեմ, եսիմ ինչքնա պիտի ուտեմ ուրեմն:

----------


## Արէա

> Ժող, ասեմ, որ արդյունքը ես իմ վրա տեսնում եմ, շնորհակալ կլինեմ, եթե շտկումներ մտցնեք՝ ինչն ա ավել, ինչն ա պակաս, չնայած ավել բան չի լինի, գուցե ուղղակի ճիշտ խմբավորելու հարց առաջանա, կամ ավելացնելու վարժություններ: Անկապ թարգմանությունների համար կներեք, ես ինձ մոտ անգլերեն եմ նշել, որ հետիս եկողներին անունները անգլերեն եմ բնականաբար ասում, մի երկու տեղ էլ մարզաքարի փոխարեն ծանրաձող եմ գրել, բայց վիդեոներում ճիշտը երևում ա: Առողջ եղեք: Հա, ու սննդակարգի ամեն պխորհուրդ համապատասխան թեմայում կամ հենց էստեղ միայն ողջունվում ա, ես էն չինացուն եմ էլի հետևում, բայց իրանլսեմ, եսիմ ինչքնա պիտի ուտեմ ուրեմն:


Ամենակարևորը պիտի խմբավորես մկանային խմբերով։ Մկանների համար շատ կարևոր ա վերականգնման ժամանակ ունենալը, եթե դու ամեն օր մարզես նույն մկանները, նախ չեն աճի (քիչ կաճեն) հետո վնասվածքներ էլ կարաս ստանալ։ Իսկ եթե ասենք երկուշաբթի լավ սատկացնում ես բիցեպսդ, հետո թողնում ես մի շաբաթ վերականգնվի, հաջորդ երկուշաբթի էլի նույն կերպ կարաս սատկացնես առանց հոգնածություն կամ մկանային ցավ զգալու, ու որ ամենակարևորն ա էդ մի շաբաթվա ընթացքում մկաններդ հանգստի վիճակում ավելի շատ կաճեն, քան ամեն օր մեկ-երկու վարժություն անելով։

Հիմա իմ երկու ծրագրերն էլ կդնեմ։

----------

boooooooom (09.07.2015), Նոյեմ (10.03.2016), Շինարար (09.07.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ներկա պահին նպատակս մաքուր մկանային քաշ հավաքելն ա։ Մեկուկես ամսում 64 կգ-ից դարձել եմ 67կգ, էն դեպքում երբ փորիս շրջագիծը 2 սմ-ով պակասել ա ))
> Պլանավորում եմ մինչև 80-85 կգ քաշ հավաքեմ, հետո ուրիշ ծրագիր կկազմեմ, արդեն ներառելով մանր մկաններն ու կարդիո վարժություններ, ընդհանուր տեսքի, ու ճարպային շերտը նվազագույնի հասցնելու համար։
> 
> Մի խոսքով թեման սրտովս էր ))
> Ազատ լինեմ, ծրագիրս կդնեմ էստեղ։


Բայց բոյդ ինչքա՞ն ա: ես սկզբում առջին անգամ միանգամից պարզեցի, որ արդեն 67 կիլոգրամ եմ, լուրջ շոկ էր, ամբոջղ կյանքւոմ ամենաշատը 62 կգ եմ եղել, կամաց հաշտվեցի, հիմա իհարկե էլ ավել եմ, բայց մտածում եմ՝ իմ բոյի հետ 70 կգ-ը եթե անցնեմ՝ արդեն անառողջ չի՞ լինի քաշս, որովհետև եթե էս տեմպով գնա, մինչև Նոր տարի հաստատ կանցնեմ, 75 էլ կհասնեմ:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ամենակարևորը պիտի խմբավորես մկանային խմբերով։ Մկանների համար շատ կարևոր ա վերականգնման ժամանակ ունենալը, եթե դու ամեն օր մարզես նույն մկանները, նախ չեն աճի (քիչ կաճեն) հետո վնասվածքներ էլ կարաս ստանալ։ Իսկ եթե ասենք երկուշաբթի լավ սատկացնում ես բիցեպսդ, հետո թողնում ես մի շաբաթ վերականգնվի, հաջորդ երկուշաբթի էլի նույն կերպ կարաս սատկացնես առանց հոգնածություն կամ մկանային ցավ զգալու, ու որ ամենակարևորն ա էդ մի շաբաթվա ընթացքում մկաններդ հանգստի վիճակում ավելի շատ կաճեն, քան ամեն օր մեկ-երկու վարժություն անելով։
> 
> Հիմա իմ երկու ծրագրերն էլ կդնեմ։


Ոնց որ իմ համարյա յուրաքանչյուր օրվա բոլոր վարժությւնները ամբողջ մարմնի համար, չնայած երկրորդ օրը ավելի շատ շեշտդադրված ա ոտքերի մաիսը: Մտածում եմ՝ գուցե երրորդ օրը ընդհանրապես բաց թողնեմ, որոնք չեն կրկնվում՝ ըստ մկանների տեղափոխեմ մյուս երկու խմբի վրա ու ավարտեմ դրանով: "ե չէ ընդհանուր առաջին օրը կարծում եմ՝ ավելի վերևի հատվածն ա՝ կրծքավանդակ և այլն, ուսեր, երկորդ օրը ոտքեր՝ ավելի շատ, բայց թեմայից դուրս գրառումներ կան  :Jpit:

----------


## Արէա

Սա ընդհանուր վարժություններ ա բոլոր հիմնական մկանային խմբերի համար, համարյա առանց խմբավորման։ (հղում)
Մարզասարքերից հարկավոր ա ընդամենը մի զույգ գանտել։

*Երկուշաբթի.*


1. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/pris...-s-gantelyami/
2. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/zhim...ntalnoj-skame/
3. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/pode...eli-v-naklone/
4. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/odno...-s-gantelyami/
5. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/francuzskij-zhim-sidya/
6. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/pode...zheniya-lezha/



*Չորեքշաբթի.*


1. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/zaxo...-s-gantelyami/
2. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/stan...-s-gantelyami/
3. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/zhim-gantelej-sidja/
4. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/pode...hyu-podstavki/
5. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/shragi-s-ganteljami/
6. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/nakl...nu-s-gantelej/



*Ուրբաթ.*


1. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/vypady-s-gantelyami/
2. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/zhim...lezha-na-polu/
3. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/podtjagivanija/
4. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/odno...vatom-molotok/
5. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/razg...triceps-lezha/
6. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/pode...ozhenii-lezha/

----------

Շինարար (09.07.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

Ահագին բան համընկնում ա ոնց որ, ես կասեի՝ մեծ մասմաբ, նույնիսկ շաբաթվա օրերը :ԴԴ, էն արանքի օրերը վազում եմ, ես կնայեմ, ուղղակի որը չի ինձ մոտ համապատասխան օրում, կտանեմ ճիշտ օր՝ ըստ մարմնի մասերի: Մերսի շատ:

----------


## Արէա

Էս վերևի ծրագրով պարապել եմ մոտ մեկ ու կես ամիս։ Արդյունքները վատ չեն, կարելի էր շարունակել, ուղղակի ինքը նախատեսված չի քաշ հավաքելու համար, ավելի շատ ընդհանուր ֆիզիկական վիճակը պահելու համար, իսկ ինձ պետք էր մկանային քաշ հավաքել, երկար որոնումներից հետո հասկացա որ քաշ հավաքելու համար պետք ա.

1. Վարժությունները բաժանել ըստ մկանային խմբերի, դրանով հնարավորություն տալ մկաններին մի պարապմունքի ժամանակ ավելի շատ ծանրաբեռնվել, ու շաբաթվա ընթացքում ավելի երկար ժամանակ ունենալ վերականգնվելու համար։
2. Էներգիա չծախսել մանր մկանները մարզելու վրա, դրանք քաշ չեն ավելացնում, իզուր էներգիա են խլում։
3. Կենտրոնանալ բազային վարժությունների վրա, մարզել մեծ մկանները՝ կուրծք, ուսագոտի, մեջք, ազդրեր + ձեռքեր թիթիզանալու համար )
4. Լավ սնվել, շատ ուտել, ուտել հնարավորինս շատ սպիտակուց պարունակող սնունդ, քչացնել ածխաջրերի քանակը, քաղցր-մաղցր թիթիզ բաներից հրաժարվել։

Ու էս ամենը ի մի բերելով կազմեցի իմ ծրագիրը։ Հիմա կդնեմ։

----------

Շինարար (09.07.2015)

----------


## Արէա

*Ծրագիր մկանային քաշ հավաքելու համար, միայն գանտելներով։*



*Երկուշաբթի - Կուրծք և տրիցեպս*

1. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/zhim...ntalnoj-skame/
2. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/zhim...lezha-na-polu/
3. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/sved...ntalnoj-skame/
4. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/pulo...ezha-na-skame/
5. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/francuzskij-zhim-sidya/



*Երեքշաբթի - Մեջք և բիցեպս*

1. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/pode...lej-v-naklone/
2. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/pode...eli-v-naklone/
3. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/pode...ralnym-xvatom/
4. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/odno...-s-gantelyami/
5. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/sgib...-biceps-sidya/



*Չորեքշաբթի - հանգիստ*



*Հինգշաբթի - Ուսեր և դաստակ*

1. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/zhim-gantelej-sidja/
2. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/tjaga-gantelej-k-grudi/
3. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/zhim-gantelej-stoja/
4. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/shragi-s-ganteljami/
5. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/pode...storony-stoja/
6. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/sgib...donyami-vverx/



*Ուրբաթ - Ոտքեր*

1. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/pris...-s-gantelyami/
2. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/stan...-s-gantelyami/
3. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/vypady-s-gantelyami/
4. http://dailyfit.ru/uprazhneniya/pris...ie-s-gantelej/

----------

Շինարար (09.07.2015)

----------


## Արէա

> Դիր, հետաքրքիր ա: Հատուկ սննդակարգ էլ ունե՞ս (սպիտակուցներ և այլն):


Հատուկ սննդակարգ լավ կլինի, որ ունենամ, բայց դեռ չի ստացվում։
Ուղղակի աշխատում եմ ավելի շատ ուտել։ 3-ի փոխարեն 4-5 անգամ, հնարավորինս շատ կենդանական սնունդ օգտագործել՝ միս, ձու, կաթնամթերք, քչացնել կամ ընդհանրապես բացառել արագ ածխաջրերը, մասնավորապես քաղցրեղենը։

----------

Շինարար (09.07.2015)

----------


## Արէա

> Բայց բոյդ ինչքա՞ն ա: ես սկզբում առջին անգամ միանգամից պարզեցի, որ արդեն 67 կիլոգրամ եմ, լուրջ շոկ էր, ամբոջղ կյանքւոմ ամենաշատը 62 կգ եմ եղել, կամաց հաշտվեցի, հիմա իհարկե էլ ավել եմ, բայց մտածում եմ՝ իմ բոյի հետ 70 կգ-ը եթե անցնեմ՝ արդեն անառողջ չի՞ լինի քաշս, որովհետև եթե էս տեմպով գնա, մինչև Նոր տարի հաստատ կանցնեմ, 75 էլ կհասնեմ:


Բոյս 163 ա, սաղ կյանքս քաշս 55-ից ավել չի եղել )
Էս վերջերս, ինչ նստակյաց աշխատանքի եմ անցել, մինչև 64 չաղացել էի, փորով, բանով։ Երկու ամիս պարապելուց հետո քաշս 67 ա, փորս էլ ահագին մաշվել ա, համարյա չի երևում, մանավանդ որ շունչս պահում եմ )))

Եթե քաշդ ճարպի հաշվին չլինի, այլ մկաններիդ, ի՞նչ 75: 95-100 կգ էլ լինես ահագին վախենալու, գազան դեմք կլինես ))))

----------

Շինարար (09.07.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

Արեա, փաստորեն, էս մեկով սրբագրումս անեմ  :Smile:  

բայց եթե ծանրությունդ աստիճանաբար չբարձրացնես, կգա մի օր, որ էլ օգուտ չի տա, ինձ թվում ա՝ նույնիսկ ամեն շաբաթ գոնե հինգ կիլոյով պետք ա բարձրացնել ծանրությունը (2,5-ական), եթե դեռ ուզում ես մկան հավքել, ոչ թե ուղղակի ունեցածը պահել: Նույն ծանրությամբ երկար չես գնա, հետո եթե որևէ ծանրություն արդեն 12 հատ անում ես առանց դժվարության, արդեն անիմաստ ա, ավելացրու ծանրությունը, թեկուզ ութ անգամ արա: Ընդհանրապես փուլից փուլ ա պետք ավելացնել նույնիսկ,  ասենք սկսես՝ 5 կգ-ամանոցներով, հասնես 17,5-անոցների չորրորդ փուլում, որ մկաններդ չվնասես միանգամից մեծ ծանրությամբ: Սկզբում տաքացնում ես, հետո վերջին փուլում, որն արդեն տանջվելով ես անում, մկան ես ձևավորում: 

Մեկ էլ ջրի մասը չես նշել, պարապունքից առաջ սովորաբար կես լիտր ջուր եմ խմում, մի ժամ տևացող պարապունքի ընթացքում ևս մեկ լիտր, պարապունքից հետո էլ՝ կես լիտր: Որովհետև մկանները ի վեջո մեծ մասամբ ջրից են կազմված, հետո եթե ջուր չես խմում, պարապունքից հետո կշռվես, մեկ, մեկուկես լիտր ջուր ես գոլորշիացրած լինում, կջրքամվես: Ջուրը՝ պարտադիր:

----------

Արէա (09.07.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Բոյս 163 ա, սաղ կյանքս քաշս 55-ից ավել չի եղել )
> Էս վերջերս, ինչ նստակյաց աշխատանքի եմ անցել, մինչև 64 չաղացել էի, փորով, բանով։ Երկու ամիս պարապելուց հետո քաշս 67 ա, փորս էլ ահագին մաշվել ա, համարյա չի երևում, մանավանդ որ շունչս պահում եմ )))
> 
> Եթե քաշդ ճարպի հաշվին չլինի, այլ մկաններիդ, ի՞նչ 75: 95-100 կգ էլ լինես ահագին վախենալու, գազան դեմք կլինես ))))


Բայց դա վնաս չի՞, էդքան ավել քաշը, ես 1,71 եմ, ու տենց գիտեմ, որ յանի իմ քաշը պիտի 67 կգ-ից ավել չլինի, չնայած հիմա վաթսունութ դառել եմ զուտ մկանների հաշվին, միշտ շատ թեթև եմ եղել՝ 58-62 կգ: Եթե իմանամ, որ վնաս չի, դուխով կշարունակեմ, հիմա մի տեսակ անհանգստություն ա սկսվել մոտս :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

BMI = քաշ (կգ)/բոյ (մ)^2
Պիտի 25-ից բարձր չլինի: Բայց հիմա հետազոտություններ, ասում են՝ եթե մկանների հաշվին ա, օքեյ ա:

----------

Արէա (09.07.2015), Շինարար (09.07.2015)

----------


## Արէա

> Արեա, փաստորեն, էս մեկով սրբագրումս անեմ  
> 
> բայց եթե ծանրությունդ աստիճանաբար չբարձրացնես, կգա մի օր, որ էլ օգուտ չի տա, ինձ թվում ա՝ նույնիսկ ամեն շաբաթ գոնե հինգ կիլոյով պետք ա բարձրացնել ծանրությունը (2,5-ական), եթե դեռ ուզում ես մկան հավքել, ոչ թե ուղղակի ունեցածը պահել: Նույն ծանրությամբ երկար չես գնա, հետո եթե որևէ ծանրություն արդեն 12 հատ անում ես առանց դժվարության, արդեն անիմաստ ա, ավելացրու ծանրությունը, թեկուզ ութ անգամ արա: Ընդհանրապես փուլից փուլ ա պետք ավելացնել նույնիսկ,  ասենք սկսես՝ 5 կգ-ամանոցներով, հասնես 17,5-անոցների չորրորդ փուլում, որ մկաններդ չվնասես միանգամից մեծ ծանրությամբ: Սկզբում տաքացնում ես, հետո վերջին փուլում, որն արդեն տանջվելով ես անում, մկան ես ձևավորում: 
> 
> Մեկ էլ ջրի մասը չես նշել, պարապունքից առաջ սովորաբար կես լիտր ջուր եմ խմում, մի ժամ տևացող պարապունքի ընթացքում ևս մեկ լիտր, պարապունքից հետո էլ՝ կես լիտր: Որովհետև մկանները ի վեջո մեծ մասամբ ջրից են կազմված, հետո եթե ջուր չես խմում, պարապունքից հետո կշռվես, մեկ, մեկուկես լիտր ջուր ես գոլորշիացրած լինում, կջրքամվես: Ջուրը՝ պարտադիր:


Ջուրը մոռացել եմ, նախ պարապմունքի ընթացքում համարյա 2 լիտր ջուր եմ խմում, հետո օրվա մեջ էլ շշով ջուրը միշտ կողքս դրած ա, մի 2 լիտր էլ տենց եմ խմում, մանավանդ շոգից փրկում ա։

Իսկ քաշը բնականաբար ավելացնում, հենց տեսնում եմ ինչ որ վարժություն տվյալ քաշով 10-ից ավել անգամ եմ կարողանում անել, քաշը ավելացնում եմ։
Սա պրոգրեսի գլխավոր պայմանն ա, քաշը միշտ պիտի ավելացվի, մկանները միշտ պիտի սթրեսի ենթարկես, մենակ էդ դեպքում անընդհատ կաճեն։

----------

Շինարար (09.07.2015)

----------


## Արէա

> Բայց դա վնաս չի՞, էդքան ավել քաշը, ես 1,71 եմ, ու տենց գիտեմ, որ յանի իմ քաշը պիտի 67 կգ-ից ավել չլինի, չնայած հիմա վաթսունութ դառել եմ զուտ մկանների հաշվին, միշտ շատ թեթև եմ եղել՝ 58-62 կգ: Եթե իմանամ, որ վնաս չի, դուխով կշարունակեմ, հիմա մի տեսակ անհանգստություն ա սկսվել մոտս


Եթե ճարպ ա, վնաս ա իհարկե, եթե մկաններդ են մեծ, բացի օգուտից վնաս չկա, ուղղակի պիտի միշտ ֆիզիկական լարվածությունդ պահես, որ մկաններդ ճարպի «չվերածվեն»:

----------


## Շինարար

> Հատուկ սննդակարգ լավ կլինի, որ ունենամ, բայց դեռ չի ստացվում։
> Ուղղակի աշխատում եմ ավելի շատ ուտել։ 3-ի փոխարեն 4-5 անգամ, հնարավորինս շատ կենդանական սնունդ օգտագործել՝ միս, ձու, կաթնամթերք, քչացնել կամ ընդհանրապես բացառել արագ ածխաջրերը, մասնավորապես քաղցրեղենը։



Ընդհանրապես չի կարելի բացառել ածխաջրերը, նախ նայած տարիքի, մինչև 25 տարեկանը ածխաջրերը ուղղակի անհրաժեշտ են, ու շատ, իսկ հետո քչացնել, բայց չբացառել, լավ կլինի ասենք մակարոնեղենի, հացի փոխարեն բրինձ օգտագործել, ու չարազ, պոպոք պնդուկ տենց բաներ, սերմեր, արևածաղիկ: Բայց լրիվ մի բացառեք՝ մանավանդ ինքնուրույն, առանց դիետոլոգի խորհրդի, կտաք ձեր առողջությունը կփչացնենք: Չմոռնանաք թեմայի նշանաբանը՝ ֆիզկուլտուրայի ու սպորտի տարբերության մասին:

----------


## Արէա

> Ընդհանրապես չի կարելի բացառել ածխաջրերը, նախ նայած տարիքի, մինչև 25 տարեկանը ածխաջրերը ուղղակի անհրաժեշտ են, ու շատ, իսկ հետո քչացնել, բայց չբացառել, լավ կլինի ասենք մակարոնեղենի, հացի փոխարեն բրինձ օգտագործել, ու չարազ, պոպոք պնդուկ տենց բաներ, սերմեր, արևածաղիկ: Բայց լրիվ մի բացառեք՝ մանավանդ ինքնուրույն, առանց դիետոլոգի խորհրդի, կտաք ձեր առողջությունը կփչացնենք: Չմոռնանաք թեմայի նշանաբանը՝ ֆիզկուլտուրայի ու սպորտի տարբերության մասին:


Արագ ածխաջրերի մասին ա խոսքս։ http://sportwiki.to/%D0%91%D1%8B%D1%...BE%D0%B4%D1%8B

Հիմնականում քաղցրեղենն ա մտնում սրա մեջ։

----------

Շինարար (09.07.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Եթե ճարպ ա, վնաս ա իհարկե, եթե մկաններդ են մեծ, բացի օգուտից վնաս չկա, ուղղակի պիտի միշտ ֆիզիկական լարվածությունդ պահես, որ մկաններդ ճարպի «չվերածվեն»:


Հա բա, այ դրանից եմ վախում, չնայած կարելի ա դարձնել հաց ուտելու պես պարտադիր, բայց դեռ չի ստացվում, էս շաբաթ օրինակ չգնացի, որովհետև նենց խառն եմ, նենց չի, որ անընդհատ կենտրոնացված գործ եմ անում, ընդհակառակը, տես ակումբում զվռնում եմ, բայց մոտս նենց ա, որ ինձ թվում ա՝ հենց էդ ժամանակը սպորտզալում լինելս կարող ա խանգարի էդը կենտրոնացմանս վրա: Չնայած տանը էլի փորի վարժություններ ու հրումներ անում եմ: Իկս փորի վարժությունները ծանրությա՞մբ ես անում: Դա վիդեոներով տեսել եմ, բայց ինքս չեմ կարողանում:

----------


## Արէա

> Հա բա, այ դրանից եմ վախում, չնայած կարելի ա դարձնել հաց ուտելու պես պարտադիր, բայց դեռ չի ստացվում, էս շաբաթ օրինակ չգնացի, որովհետև նենց խառն եմ, նենց չի, որ անընդհատ կենտրոնացված գործ եմ անում, ընդհակառակը, տես ակումբում զվռնում եմ, բայց մոտս նենց ա, որ ինձ թվում ա՝ հենց էդ ժամանակը սպորտզալում լինելս կարող ա խանգարի էդը կենտրոնացմանս վրա: Չնայած տանը էլի փորի վարժություններ ու հրումներ անում եմ: Իկս փորի վարժությունները ծանրությա՞մբ ես անում: Դա վիդեոներով տեսել եմ, բայց ինքս չեմ կարողանում:


Չէ, առանց ծանրության եմ անում, շատ չեմ կենտրոնանում փորի վարժությունների վրա։ Էս փուլում ինձ ոչ թե կուբիկներով մկաններ են պետք, այլ քաշ, որը հետագայում արդեն մանր մկանային խմբերի վարժություններով տենց սիրուն, կուբիկ-կուբիկ մկաններ կսարքեմ )
Պիտի ամեն փուլում հստակ նպատակ դնես, թե ինչ ես ուզում, ու աշխատես էդ ուղղությամբ։ Կամ քաշ ես հավաքում, կամ «չորացնում» ես քեզ, մաքսիմում մաշացնելով ճարպային շերտդ ու մանր մկաններդ ընդգծելով։ Երկուսը միասին չի լինում։

----------

Շինարար (09.07.2015)

----------


## Lílium

2015թ. հոկտեմբերի 4-ին Երեւանում առաջին անգամ կանցկացվի կիսամարաթոն:

http://armeniamarathon.org/
https://www.facebook.com/Yerevanhalfmarathon
http://www.mediamax.am/am/news/society/14766/

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 2015թ. հոկտեմբերի 4-ին Երեւանում առաջին անգամ կանցկացվի կիսամարաթոն:
> 
> http://armeniamarathon.org/
> https://www.facebook.com/Yerevanhalfmarathon
> http://www.mediamax.am/am/news/society/14766/


Ախ կպատմեք զոհերի մասին  :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ամենակարևորը պիտի խմբավորես մկանային խմբերով։ Մկանների համար շատ կարևոր ա վերականգնման ժամանակ ունենալը, եթե դու ամեն օր մարզես նույն մկանները, նախ չեն աճի (քիչ կաճեն) հետո վնասվածքներ էլ կարաս ստանալ։ Իսկ եթե ասենք երկուշաբթի լավ սատկացնում ես բիցեպսդ, հետո թողնում ես մի շաբաթ վերականգնվի, հաջորդ երկուշաբթի էլի նույն կերպ կարաս սատկացնես առանց հոգնածություն կամ մկանային ցավ զգալու, ու որ ամենակարևորն ա էդ մի շաբաթվա ընթացքում մկաններդ հանգստի վիճակում ավելի շատ կաճեն, քան ամեն օր մեկ-երկու վարժություն անելով։
> 
> Հիմա իմ երկու ծրագրերն էլ կդնեմ։


Քո պլանին նայելով՝ աննշան փոփոխություններ մտցրեցի, պահել եմ բոլոր վարժություններս, տեղերը փոխել եմ, ու փորի վարժությունները պահում եմ էլի ամեն օր, երեք օրվա շրջանակում եմ պահել՝ 1. կուրծք, տրիցեպս, 2. Ոտքեր, թաթեր, ուսեր, 3. մեջք, բիցեպս:


Մերսի շատ, թե չէ մի քիչ անկապ էր հերթականությունս:

----------

Արէա (10.07.2015)

----------


## Արէա

> Քո պլանին նայելով՝ աննշան փոփոխություններ մտցրեցի, պահել եմ բոլոր վարժություններս, տեղերը փոխել եմ, ու փորի վարժությունները պահում եմ էլի ամեն օր, երեք օրվա շրջանակում եմ պահել՝ 1. կուրծք, տրիցեպս, 2. Ոտքեր, թաթեր, ուսեր, 3. մեջք, բիցեպս:
> 
> 
> Մերսի շատ, թե չէ մի քիչ անկապ էր հերթականությունս:


Ոտքերի հետ ուրիշ վարժություն կարողանո՞ւմ ես անել։
Իմ մոտ ահավոր դժվար ա ստացվում ոտքերի վարժությունները, պուլսս թռնում ա հազար, ու սրտխառնոց ա սկսվում, էլ ուրիշ վարժություն չեմ կարողանում անել, հազիվ ոտքերինն եմ մինչև վերջ անում։
Դրա համար մի օր մենակ ոտքերին եմ հատկացրել։
Ամենաչսիրածս օրն ա ոտքերը։
Էսօր հենց ոտքերի օրն էր, նոր-նոր մի քիչ ուշքի եմ գալիս։

----------


## Շինարար

> Ոտքերի հետ ուրիշ վարժություն կարողանո՞ւմ ես անել։
> Իմ մոտ ահավոր դժվար ա ստացվում ոտքերի վարժությունները, պուլսս թռնում ա հազար, ու սրտխառնոց ա սկսվում, էլ ուրիշ վարժություն չեմ կարողանում անել, հազիվ ոտքերինն եմ մինչև վերջ անում։
> Դրա համար մի օր մենակ ոտքերին եմ հատկացրել։
> Ամենաչսիրածս օրն ա ոտքերը։
> Էսօր հենց ոտքերի օրն էր, նոր-նոր մի քիչ ուշքի եմ գալիս։


Ոտքերի ընդամենը երեք վարժություն եմ անում՝ ծանրաձողը մեջքին պպզում, հռոմեական ձգում, մեկ էլ մարզաքարերով քայլերը: Ճիշտն ասած՝ ոտքերս ի սկզբանե շատ մարզված են, իննսունականներին ոտքով պարկով փայտ ութերորդ հարկ բարձրացնելը գիտի  :Smile:  Սկզբում ընդհանրապես չէի ոտքերի վարժություններ անում, հետո յություբի էդ չինացի տղայի վիդեոներից մեկում տեսա, որ ասում ա՝ չէ, այնուամենայնիվ արեք: Հիմա այնուամենայնիվ անում եմ, ու իմ հենց սկզբանական պլանում էլ ոտքերի վարժությունները նույն օրում էին:

----------

Արէա (11.07.2015)

----------


## Զաքար

> Ոտքերի ընդամենը երեք վարժություն եմ անում՝ ծանրաձողը մեջքին պպզում, հռոմեական ձգում, մեկ էլ մարզաքարերով քայլերը: Ճիշտն ասած՝ ոտքերս ի սկզբանե շատ մարզված են, իննսունականներին ոտքով պարկով փայտ ութերորդ հարկ բարձրացնելը գիտի  Սկզբում ընդհանրապես չէի ոտքերի վարժություններ անում, հետո յություբի էդ չինացի տղայի վիդեոներից մեկում տեսա, որ ասում ա՝ չէ, այնուամենայնիվ արեք: Հիմա այնուամենայնիվ անում եմ, ու իմ հենց սկզբանական պլանում էլ ոտքերի վարժությունները նույն օրում էին:


Ոտքերի համար նախատեսված ավազե պարկեր կան: Դրանցով կարող ես վազել ու հաստատ դրա արդյունքն ուրիշ ոչ մի վարժություն չի տա:
Դրանցով մարզվելն ոտքերի դիմադրողականությունը բարձրացնում է, մկաններին տալիս է գեղեցիկ տեսք ու էլ չկրելուց հետո քեզ ծիտ (թեթև) ես զգում:   :Smile:

----------

Շինարար (09.10.2015)

----------


## Արէա

Ձեռքս վնասել եմ։
Հանգիստ վիճակում ցավ չկա, հրման վարժությունների ժամանակ էլ չկա, իսկ ձգման, մեջքի, կամ բիցեպսի վարժությունների ժամանակ, այսինքն էն վարժություններում որտեղ աշխատում են ծալող մկանները, արմունկից մինչև ձեռքի ափը ընկած հատվածի մոտավորապես կենտրոնում ահավոր ծակող ցավ եմ զգում, սպեցիֆիկ ցավ ա, տպավորություն ա թե ոսկորն ա ցավում, ոչ թե մկանները։ Էդ հատվածում սեղմելուց էլ ա ցավ զգացվում։
Գաղափար կա՞ թե էս ինչ կարա լինի։
Բժշկի գնացողը չեմ։

----------


## Զաքար

> Ձեռքս վնասել եմ։
> Հանգիստ վիճակում ցավ չկա, հրման վարժությունների ժամանակ էլ չկա, իսկ ձգման, մեջքի, կամ բիցեպսի վարժությունների ժամանակ, այսինքն էն վարժություններում որտեղ աշխատում են ծալող մկանները, արմունկից մինչև ձեռքի ափը ընկած հատվածի մոտավորապես կենտրոնում ահավոր ծակող ցավ եմ զգում, սպեցիֆիկ ցավ ա, տպավորություն ա թե ոսկորն ա ցավում, ոչ թե մկանները։ Էդ հատվածում սեղմելուց էլ ա ցավ զգացվում։
> Գաղափար կա՞ թե էս ինչ կարա լինի։
> Բժշկի գնացողը չեմ։


Սովորաբար ծանրաբեռնվածությունից է լինում։ Իմ մոտ էլ է հաճախ եղել ու էսօր էլ կա։ Խորհուրդ կտամ չծանրաբեռնես ու անընդհատ գոլ ջրում տրորես օճառով։

----------

Արէա (04.08.2015)

----------


## Արէա

> Սովորաբար ծանրաբեռնվածությունից է լինում։ Իմ մոտ էլ է հաճախ եղել ու էսօր էլ կա։ Խորհուրդ կտամ չծանրաբեռնես ու անընդհատ գոլ ջրում տրորես օճառով։


Մի քանի օր վարժություններ չեմ անում, մի քիչ ոնց որ թեթևացել ա։ Էս շաբաթ երևի թողնեմ լրիվ անցնի, մյուս շաբաթվանից նոր սկսեմ։

----------


## Gayl

> Մի քանի օր վարժություններ չեմ անում, մի քիչ ոնց որ թեթևացել ա։ Էս շաբաթ երևի թողնեմ լրիվ անցնի, մյուս շաբաթվանից նոր սկսեմ։


Հենց սկսես շատ նագրուզկա չտաս, թե չէ էլի կսկսի:

----------

Արէա (04.08.2015)

----------


## Gayl

> Ոտքերի ընդամենը երեք վարժություն եմ անում՝ ծանրաձողը մեջքին պպզում, հռոմեական ձգում, մեկ էլ մարզաքարերով քայլերը: Ճիշտն ասած՝ ոտքերս ի սկզբանե շատ մարզված են, իննսունականներին ոտքով պարկով փայտ ութերորդ հարկ բարձրացնելը գիտի  Սկզբում ընդհանրապես չէի ոտքերի վարժություններ անում, հետո յություբի էդ չինացի տղայի վիդեոներից մեկում տեսա, որ ասում ա՝ չէ, այնուամենայնիվ արեք: Հիմա այնուամենայնիվ անում եմ, ու իմ հենց սկզբանական պլանում էլ ոտքերի վարժությունները նույն օրում էին:


Ապեր վազելը ամենաճիշտնա և հետո վազքի ժամանակ բոլոր մկաններդ աշխատումա...
Եթե կարողանաս հասցնես նրան, որ ամեն առավոտ երեք կամ հինգ կմ կռոս անես ուրեմն իմացի ընտիր արդյունքի ես հասել:

----------

Շինարար (09.10.2015)

----------


## GriFFin

> Ձեռքս վնասել եմ։
> Հանգիստ վիճակում ցավ չկա, հրման վարժությունների ժամանակ էլ չկա, իսկ ձգման, մեջքի, կամ բիցեպսի վարժությունների ժամանակ, այսինքն էն վարժություններում որտեղ աշխատում են ծալող մկանները, արմունկից մինչև ձեռքի ափը ընկած հատվածի մոտավորապես կենտրոնում ահավոր ծակող ցավ եմ զգում, սպեցիֆիկ ցավ ա, տպավորություն ա թե ոսկորն ա ցավում, ոչ թե մկանները։ Էդ հատվածում սեղմելուց էլ ա ցավ զգացվում։
> Գաղափար կա՞ թե էս ինչ կարա լինի։
> Բժշկի գնացողը չեմ։


Ինձ թվում ա սառույցն էլ կօգնի։ Ի դեպ, եթե երկար ժամանակ չես մարզվել ու մի օր ծանր մարզվում ես մկաններում ասեպտիկ բորբոքման նման բան ա լինում։ Որպեսզի չցավա հետո , խորհուրդ ա տրվում ծովային աղով ջրի մեջ պառկել, եթե կան հարմարությունները։ Մկանները չեն բռնվում։  Բժիշկի չգնաս, իրանք քխ են))

----------

Արէա (04.08.2015), Զաքար (04.08.2015)

----------


## Զաքար

> Մի քանի օր վարժություններ չեմ անում, մի քիչ ոնց որ թեթևացել ա։ Էս շաբաթ երևի թողնեմ լրիվ անցնի, մյուս շաբաթվանից նոր սկսեմ։


Եղբայր, կարող ես և չթողնել, ուղղակի վարժությունը բացառես կամ քանակը քչացնես թեկուզ քաշի նվազեցման միջոցով։

Բայց դե ամռանը սովորաբար ավելի լավ է սեփական քաշով մարզվել կամ բնական միջոցներով։ Օրինակ ՝ գետի քարերով։

----------

Արէա (04.08.2015)

----------


## Արէա

> Բժիշկի չգնաս, իրանք քխ են))


Կամ իմ բախտը չի բերել, կամ դու ճիշտ ես  :Smile: 
Ամեն դեպքում ինձ հանդիպածները հիմնականում քխ էին  :Smile:

----------


## Արէա

*Ձգումներ պտտաձողի վրա*

Մարդու ընդհանուր ֆիզիկական պատրաստվածության գնահատման առաջին ու ամենակարևոր ցուցանիշը պտտաձողի վրա ձգումների քանակն է։
Ըստ նորմատիվների 18-29 տարեկանների համար 9 ձգումը համարվում է բավարար, 10-ը՝ լավ, 13-ը գերազանց։
Իսկ ուզո՞ւմ եք ընդամենը 6 շաբաթվա ընթացքում ձգումների քանակը հասցնել 25-ի։
Ուրեմն էս ծրագիրը ձեզ համար է։

Պարապում ենք շաբաթը 3 օր, օրինակ. երկուշաբթի, չորեքշաբթի, ուրբաթ։
Ամեն օր կատարում ենք 5 մոտեցում։ Մոտեցումների միջև հանգստի տևողությունը՝ 60-90 վայրկյան։



Օրինակ.

Առաջին շաբաթ, երկուշաբթի.
Առաջին մոտեցում - 1 ձգում
Երկրորդ մոտեցում - 1 ձգում
Երրորդ մոտեցում - 1 ձգում
Չորրորդ մոտեցում - 1 ձգում
Հինգերորդ մոտեցում - առավելագուն թվով ձգումներ, նվազագույնը՝ 1 հատ

Եվ այսպես շարունակ։

Վեցերորդ շաբաթ, ուրբաթ.
Առաջին  մոտեցում - 4 ձգում
Երկրորդ  մոտեցում - 5 ձգում
Երրորդ  մոտեցում - 4 ձգում
Չորրորդ  մոտեցում - 4 ձգում
Հինգերորդ  մոտեցում - առավելագուն թվով ձգումներ, նվազագույնը՝ 11 հատ

Վեցերորդ շաբաթից հետո մեկ շաբաթ հանգստանում ենք, ու փորձում ենք անել այդքան սպասված 25 ձգումները )

----------

Շինարար (09.10.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

Արեա, իսկ կա ձգումի ճի՞շտ ձև, ես ձեռքերի տարբեր բացվածքներով ու նայած ափերս ներս թե դուրս ա, երեքից մինչև 15 հատ անում եմ, կուզեմ իմանամ՝ որն ա ճիշտ ձևը, որ դրա վրա կենտրոնանամ, ու ամեն մարզումս պարտադիր ձգումներից եմ սկսում:

----------


## Արէա

*Հրում պառկած դիրքից*

Երկրորդ ամենակարևոր ցուցանիշը, պառկած դիրքից հրումների քանակն է։
Այս ծրագրի օգնությամբ, 6 շաբաթվա ընթացքում, հրումների քանակը կարող եք հասցնել 100-ի։
Սկզբունքը նույնն է ինչ ձգումների դեպքում։ Պարապում ենք շաբաթը 3 օր։ Մոտեցումների միջը ընկած հանգստի տևողությունը՝ 60-90 վայրկյան։ 



Վեցերորդ շաբաթվանից հետո հանգստանում ենք 1 շաբաթ, ու կատարում 100 հրումները։

----------

Շինարար (09.10.2015)

----------


## Արէա

*Փորի պրես*

Շատերն են երազում ազատվել փորի շրջանում ճարպի շերտից, ու ձեռք բերել այդքան ցանկալի 6 խորանարդիկները որովայնի հատվածում։
6 շաբաթ, և հայելուց ձեզ կժպտա շատ ավելի հմայիչ մեկը, քան այսօր երեկոյան ))
Գնացինք։ Սկզբունքը նույնն է։ 
6 շաբաթ հետո կատարում ենք 200 պրես։

----------

Շինարար (09.10.2015)

----------


## Արէա

*Կքանստում*

Անցնենք ոտքերին։
Մարմնամարզության մեջ, երևի ամենահարգի վարժություններից մեկը կքանստումն է։
Այս վարժության օգուտները թերագնահատել հնարավոր չէ։ 
Ավելորդ քաշից ազատում, սրտային համակարգի ամրացում, ընդհանուր դիմացկունության բարձրացում, ընդհանուր մկանային զանգվածի ավելացման նպաստում, և վերջապես գեղեցիկ, առանց ճարպի շերտի, մկանուտ ոտքեր։
Ընդամենը 6 շաբաթ, և դուք կկարողանաք կատարել 200 կքանստում, եթե հետևեք այս ծրագրին։

----------

Շինարար (09.10.2015)

----------


## Արէա

Կարելի է այս 4 ծրագրերը համատեղել՝ Ձգումներ + Հրումներ + Կքանստում + Պրես։ 
Կստացվի լիարժեք, 6 շաբաթ տևողությամբ, բոլոր մկանային խմբերը ներառող, և ֆիզիկական ուժի ու դիմացկունության բարձրացմանը ուղղված մարզման ծրագիր, որը չի պահանջում ոչ մի մարզասարք ու հարմարություն, բացի պտտաձողից։

Ես էսօր երրորդ շաբաթը վերջացրեցի։ Արդյունքերն առավել քան հաճելի են  :Smile:

----------

Bruno (09.10.2015), John (10.10.2015)

----------


## Արէա

> Արեա, իսկ կա ձգումի ճի՞շտ ձև, ես ձեռքերի տարբեր բացվածքներով ու նայած ափերս ներս թե դուրս ա, երեքից մինչև 15 հատ անում եմ, կուզեմ իմանամ՝ որն ա ճիշտ ձևը, որ դրա վրա կենտրոնանամ, ու ամեն մարզումս պարտադիր ձգումներից եմ սկսում:


Շին ջան, տարբեր ձևեր կան, ամեն մեկը մի նպատակի համար ա։ Մեկը բիցեպսն ա ծանրաբեռնում, մեկը մեջքի լայնագույն մկանների վերևի մասը, մեկը՝ ներքևի, մեկը մեջքի միջին մասի մկանների վրա ա ազդում։
Ես անում եմ ձեռքերս հնարավորինս լայն բռնած, ափերս դեպի դուրս, ու աշխատում եմ ձգվել ոչ թե բիցեպսների օգնությամբ, այլ մեջքով, թիակներս իրար մոտեցնելով։ Սա հիմնականում ծանրաբեռնում ա լայնագույն մկանների վերևի մասը, ու մարմնին V-աձև տեսք ա տալիս։

----------

Շինարար (09.10.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ջան, տարբեր ձևեր կան, ամեն մեկը մի նպատակի համար ա։ Մեկը բիցեպսն ա ծանրաբեռնում, մեկը մեջքի լայնագույն մկանների վերևի մասը, մեկը՝ ներքևի, մեկը մեջքի միջին մասի մկանների վրա ա ազդում։
> Ես անում եմ ձեռքերս հնարավորինս լայն բռնած, ափերս դեպի դուրս, ու աշխատում եմ ձգվել ոչ թե բիցեպսների օգնությամբ, այլ մեջքով, թիակներս իրար մոտեցնելով։ Սա հիմնականում ծանրաբեռնում ա լայնագույն մկանների վերևի մասը, ու մարմնին V-աձև տեսք ա տալիս։


Հա, տենց շատ դժվար ա, երեք հատ հազիվ եմ ձգում :ԴԴ

----------


## Արէա

> Հա, տենց շատ դժվար ա, երեք հատ հազիվ եմ ձգում :ԴԴ


Ես 3 շաբաթ առաջ մի հատ հազիվ էի անում, հիմա էս ծրագրով որ սկսել եմ պարապել, արդեն 10 հատ անում եմ )

----------

Bruno (09.10.2015), Շինարար (09.10.2015)

----------


## Արէա

*Ձգումների մասին*

Շատերը չեն կարողանում ձգվել անգամ մեկ անգամ։ Այս մարդիկ չեն կարող մարզվել վերը նշված ծրագրով։

Ի՞նչ անել ձգվել սովորելու համար։

Ամեն ինչ իրականում շատ ավելի հեշտ է, քան կարող է թվալ։ Ընդամենը 1-2 շաբաթվա ընթացքում ձգումների քանակը հնարավոր է հասցնել 0-ից մինչև 3-5-ի։
Դրա համար կատարում ենք, այսպես կոչված, բացասական ձգումներ։ Տեխնիկան և պրոգրեսի հաջորդականությունը, մինչև լիարժեք ձգումներ՝ տեսահոլովակում։

Հատուկ էնպիսի վիդեո եմ ընտրել, որ աղջիկներն էլ մոտիվացվեն, ու սկսեն պարապել ))




Նշված տեխնիկայով պարապում ենք շաբաթը 5-6 օր, կատարում ենք 4-6 մոտեցում, ամեն անգամ կատարելով 5-10 ձգումներ։ Վարժությունները բավականին հեշտ են, պետք է կատարել էնքան ինչքան կստացվի։
Պարապում ենք էնքան, մինչև կարողանանք 3 անգամ լիարժեք ձգվել։ 
Դրանից հետո անցնում ենք վերը նշված ձգումների ծրագրին, ու 6 շաբաթ անց ձգվում ենք 25 անգամ )

----------


## GriFFin

Արէա, ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ ա տևում մի պարապունքդ, թե՞ դու կոմպլեքս չես անում: Ուղղակի ես, որ թվերը նայեցի հասկացա, որ լավ ժամանակատար են վարժությունները:

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա, ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ ա տևում մի պարապունքդ, թե՞ դու կոմպլեքս չես անում: Ուղղակի ես, որ թվերը նայեցի հասկացա, որ լավ ժամանակատար են վարժությունները:


Կոմպլեքս եմ անում։
Էս հերթականությամբ եմ անում.

1. Տեղում վազք, մկանների տաքացում - 10 - 15 րոպե
2. Հրում պառկած դիրքից, 5 մոտեցում, մոտեցումների միջև ընկած հանգստի ժամանակը 1-1.5 րոպե - մոտ 15 րոպե
3. Կքանստում, 5 մոտեցմամբ - 15 րոպե
4. Ձգումներ, 5 մոտեցմամբ - 15 րոպե
5. Պրես, 5 մոտեցմամբ - 15 րոպե

Ընդհանուր տևողությունը՝ 1 - 1.5 ժամ

----------


## GriFFin

Ամեն մոտեցումդ քանի՞  հատ ա՝ 15՞ ։

----------


## Արէա

> Ամեն մոտեցումդ քանի՞  հատ ա՝ 15՞ ։


Չէ, վերևում աղյուսակներ եմ դրել ամեն վարժության համար։ Գրած ա, թե որ օրը քանի հատ։

----------

GriFFin (10.10.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

բոլոր էն վարժությունները, որոնք մեջքից ճկունություն են պեհանջում, դժվար եմ անում կամ չեմ անում, մեջքից կոնդանում եմ: Ինձ թվում ա՝ հրումը կարա օգնի մեջքը  բացելու, սկսել եմ Արեայի գրաֆիկով, 4-րդ շաբաթից միանգամից, բայց եթե մեջքը բացելու ուրիշ լավ վարժություններ ասեք, շնորհակալ կլինեմ:

----------


## anhush

> բոլոր էն վարժությունները, որոնք մեջքից ճկունություն են պեհանջում, դժվար եմ անում կամ չեմ անում, մեջքից կոնդանում եմ: Ինձ թվում ա՝ հրումը կարա օգնի մեջքը  բացելու, սկսել եմ Արեայի գրաֆիկով, 4-րդ շաբաթից միանգամից, բայց եթե մեջքը բացելու ուրիշ լավ վարժություններ ասեք, շնորհակալ կլինեմ:


մեջքի մկանները բացելու ու ամրացնելու լավագույն ձևերը կապված են ծանրաձողի հետ: 
բայց կա մի խոշոր ԲԱՅՑ: Այդ մարզանքները պետք է անել ոսկերչական ճշտությամբ, թե չէ ավելի շատ վնաս, և ոչ մի օգուտ:
Խոսքը վերաբերվում է հատկաես կքանստումին: Եթե մեջքտ ծալես, ապա  "կջարդես": Պետք է սովորել անել սկզբիղ փայտով: Սովորել Ճիշտ նստել:
Դրա համար սա պետք է սովորել անել կամ հայլիապատ դաճլիճում, իսկ ավելի լավ է ինստրուկտորի հսկողութամբ:

----------

Շինարար (25.10.2015), Տրիբուն (25.10.2015)

----------


## anhush

իմիջայլոց, Շինանար, Արէայի ասած շարքին կավելացնեի մի վարժանք, որը շատ օգտակար է: 

Ցատկեր: միայն թե չգիտեմ  ինչպես դա նկարագրեմ:
ծանրաձողին մոտենալուց առաջ անհարժեշտ է ունենալ շատ ճկուն ոտքի մկաններ: 
ճկունությունը կարելի է  զարգացնել ցատկերով և վերջում կատարել ռիվոկներ- 20-100 մետր: 
Զալերում լինում են գուպկայից կուբիկներ: մի 20-80 սմ բարձրությամբ:
փորձիր թռել դրանց վրա ՏԵՂԻՑ, առանց թափ հավաքելու ու ճիշտ վայրէջք կատարել: իջիր քայլելով, որ չվնասես մկանները:
ամենակարևորը: ---միշտ պետք է աշխատել որ մեջքը լինի հնարավորինս 90 աստիճանի տակ գետնի համեմատ:
միջին կարգի շտանգիստները թռնում են 1-1.50 մ: տեղից:

----------

Շինարար (26.10.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> մեջքի մկանները բացելու ու ամրացնելու լավագույն ձևերը կապված են ծանրաձողի հետ: 
> բայց կա մի խոշոր ԲԱՅՑ: Այդ մարզանքները պետք է անել ոսկերչական ճշտությամբ, թե չէ ավելի շատ վնաս, և ոչ մի օգուտ:
> Խոսքը վերաբերվում է հատկաես կքանստումին: Եթե մեջքտ ծալես, ապա  "կջարդես": Պետք է սովորել անել սկզբիղ փայտով: Սովորել Ճիշտ նստել:
> Դրա համար սա պետք է սովորել անել կամ հայլիապատ դաճլիճում, իսկ ավելի լավ է ինստրուկտորի հսկողութամբ:


Հենց էդ ա, որ ծանրաձողով վարժությունների վրա եմ զգում, որ մեջքս էդքան էլ ճկուն չի, մեղմ ասած: Ինձ հիմա երևի մեջքը բացելու ավելի թեթև բաներ են պետք: 


Չբռնե՞մ գնամ յոգայի  :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

Արեա, կամ որևէ մեկը, իսկ էդ փոշիներից տեղյա՞կ եք՝ պրոտեին, կրեատին, չեմ իմանում ինչ, ինչն արժե օգտագործել, ինչ կերպ, ո՞վ փորձ ունի:

----------


## Արէա

> Արեա, կամ որևէ մեկը, իսկ էդ փոշիներից տեղյա՞կ եք՝ պրոտեին, կրեատին, չեմ իմանում ինչ, ինչն արժե օգտագործել, ինչ կերպ, ո՞վ փորձ ունի:


Փորձ չունեմ, զուտ տեսական մի քանի բան գիտեմ։

Պրոտեինը նույն սպիտակուցն ա։ 
Մկանային զանգված հավաքելու համար պիտի օրեկան օգտագործես 2-2.5 գրամ սպիտակուց քաշիդ ամեն կիլոգրամի դիմաց։ Ասենք եթե քաշդ 70 կգ ա, պիտի օրեկան օգտագործես 140-175 գրամ սպիտակուց։
Եթե սննդի միջոցով չես կարողանում ապահովել էդ քանակությունը (ամենայն հավանականությամբ չես կարողանա), պակասը կարաս լրացնես փոշի պրոտեին օգտագործելով։

Ու շատ կարևոր ա ամինաթթուների բավարար քանակությունը սննդի մեջ։ Էդ էլ ա շատ դժվար մենակ սննդով ստանալ, դրա համար BCAA են օգտագործում։ Սա նպաստում ա նոր մկանների առաջացմանը, պահպանում ա արդեն առկա մկանները, ավելացնում ա ֆիզիկական ուժը, նպաստում ա արագ վերականգնվելուն պարապմունքից հետո, քչացնում ա ճարպի քանակությունը, ու ավելացնում ա մյուս սպորտային հավելումներ արդյունավետությունը։

Մնացածի մասին էդքան տեղյակ չեմ։ Իմ իմանալով ամենակարևորը էս երկուսն են՝ BCAA ու պրոտեին։

----------

Շինարար (16.11.2015), Վիշապ (17.03.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Արեա, կամ որևէ մեկը, իսկ էդ փոշիներից տեղյա՞կ եք՝ պրոտեին, կրեատին, չեմ իմանում ինչ, ինչն արժե օգտագործել, ինչ կերպ, ո՞վ փորձ ունի:


Տանտերս փորձ ունի, մեշոկով տանը դրած ա  :LOL:

----------

Շինարար (16.11.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Փորձ չունեմ, զուտ տեսական մի քանի բան գիտեմ։
> 
> Պրոտեինը նույն սպիտակուցն ա։ 
> Մկանային զանգված հավաքելու համար պիտի օրեկան օգտագործես 2-2.5 գրամ սպիտակուց քաշիդ ամեն կիլոգրամի դիմաց։ Ասենք եթե քաշդ 70 կգ ա, պիտի օրեկան օգտագործես 140-175 գրամ սպիտակուց։
> Եթե սննդի միջոցով չես կարողանում ապահովել էդ քանակությունը (ամենայն հավանականությամբ չես կարողանա), պակասը կարաս լրացնես փոշի պրոտեին օգտագործելով։
> 
> Ու շատ կարևոր ա ամինաթթուների բավարար քանակությունը սննդի մեջ։ Էդ էլ ա շատ դժվար մենակ սննդով ստանալ, դրա համար BCAA են օգտագործում։ Սա նպաստում ա նոր մկանների առաջացմանը, պահպանում ա արդեն առկա մկանները, ավելացնում ա ֆիզիկական ուժը, նպաստում ա արագ վերականգնվելուն պարապմունքից հետո, քչացնում ա ճարպի քանակությունը, ու ավելացնում ա մյուս սպորտային հավելումներ արդյունավետությունը։
> 
> Մնացածի մասին էդքան տեղյակ չեմ։ Իմ իմանալով ամենակարևորը էս երկուսն են՝ BCAA ու պրոտեին։


Պրոտեին առա՝ BCAA-ի բարձր պարունակությամբ, ու կրեատին: 71 կգ եմ էս պահին, տեսնեմ՝ ինչ արդյունք ա տալիս:

----------

Արէա (18.11.2015)

----------


## Մարկիզ

եթե չեք ուզում շատ փող ծախսել ու պրոտեին առնել, ապա օգտագործեք շատ միս ու կաթնաշոռ: 200 գրամ անյուղ կաթնաշոռը պարունակում է շուրջ 40 մգ սպիտակուց, իսկ մսերից արժե ուտել հավ կամ այլ դյուրամարս մսամթերք... Նաև ձկնամթերք: Խոզ խորուրդ չեմ տա...  :Jpit: )) Ես, օրինակ, օրական հանգիստ կարող եմ ուտել երկու հատ տվորոգ... Դա շատ հեշտ է, եթե հաց չեք օգտագործում: Դե հա, չմոռանամ, նաև ձուն... Որպեսզի կարողանաք շատ սպիտակուցներ ընդունել, արժե ձվերից հեռացնել դեղնուցները կամ թողնել մեկ-երկու հատ միայն ու, օրինակ, ուտել 5-6 ձու... Մեկ ձվի սպտակուցում պարունակվում է շուրջ 4-5 մգ պրոտեին (լեցիտին, եթե չեմ սխալվում): Էլի առանց հաց, ցանկալի է, որպեսզի հեշտությամբ ուտվեն... Իսկ ածխաջրերի համար ես օրինակ ուտում եմ հնդկաձավար, բրինձ, մակարոնեղեն... Մեկ էլ շատ պանիր: Պանրում էլ սովորաբար պրոտեինը շատ է լինում: Հաց շատ քիչ եմ օգտագործում, իսկ օգտագործելիս՝ միայն առաջին սորտի ալյուրից կամ տարեկանից թխված հաց... Հա, երբեմն ուտում եմ նաև օվսյանկա... Բայց շատ քիչ: 

Ուրեմն՝ ճիշտ է անհնար է թվում մեծ քանակությամբ տվորոգ ուտելը, բայց եթե այն խառնում եք մրգերի հետ (քացր տանձ կամ բանան, մեկ-մեկ խնձոր), ապա լավ էլ ուտվում է: Կարգին համով բան է: :Jpit: ) 

Ասելս այն է՝ մի քիչ անհնար է թվում սկզբից, բայց դա մեր ավանդույթներից է , կարծում եմ... Մենք՝ հայերս շատ ենք հացամթերք ուտում ու հաճախ չենք հաշվում, որ այդքան կշտացնող հաց ուտելու փոխարեն կարող ենք ուտել սպիտակուցների և ածխաջրերի անհրաժեշտ քանակ պարունակող սննդամթերքներ:

Իհարկե ասում են էնքան էլ լավ բան չէ, բայց ես ուտում եմ նաև պահածոացված ձկնեղեն: Համ համով են, համ շատ ժամանակ չի պահանջում պատրաստելը, համ էլ մեզ շատ անհրաժեշտ նյութեր է պարունակվում ձկան յուղում: Դե նաև ահագին սպիտակուցներ:

----------

Արէա (18.11.2015), Հայկօ (11.03.2016), Շինարար (18.11.2015)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Հիմա մի հատ պրոտեինային կոկտեյլ (ավելի շուտ գեյներ շատ պրոտեինով) ասեմ շատ համով փորձեք, եթե կուզեք: Ճիշտ է՝ այն սկզբից մի քիչ տարօրինակ է թվում, բայց հետո սովորում ես ու ահագին համով բան է դառնում: Ուրեմն խառնում եք 200-500 գրամ կաթ (ինչքան կաթը շատ, այնքան ավելի պակաս մածուցիկ), էդ կաթի մեջ լցնում եք 200 գրամ կաթնաշոռ (տեսեք՝ ինչքան պրոտեին կա արդեն), լցնում եք օվսյանկա մոտ 100 գրամ, բանան մեկ հատ լավ հասած (անպայման՝ համով լինելու համար) կամ էլ տանձ քաղցր, բայց մաքրած (կամ և բանան և տանձ): Բլենդերով հարում ու դա դարձնում էդ օրվա խմելիք ձեռի հետ... Ոնց որ ջուր կամ թեյ... Մի քիչ մածուցիկ է, բայց շատ համով ու աչքիդ դեմը տրիցեպսներդ ու բիցեպսներդ աճում են օրգանիզմ մտնող պրոտեինի մշտական ներմուծումից:  :Jpit: ))) 

Հա ու ամենակարևորը բլենդերով հարում մի լավ ու խմելով ֆռֆռում.. :Jpit: ) Համով բան ա:

Խորհուրդ չեմ տա հում ձվի սպիտակուց խառնել... Շատերը խառնում են 4-5 հատ էլ հում ձվի սպտակուց: Սխալ է՝ վտանգավոր աղիքային ինֆեկցիայի առումով:

Էս կես լիտրից մի քիչ շատ ծավալով հեղուկի մեջ կա շուրջ 50-60 միլիգրամ պրոտեին (կաթնաշոռ, կաթ և օվսյանկայից): Ու պրիտոմ, շատ քիչ է կշտանալու էֆեկտը սրանից: Այսինքն՝ սա կարելի օգևագործել հյութի կամ թեյի փոխարեն: 

Մեկ էլ ասեմ, որ շատ կարևոր է օրվա ընթացքում ընդունվոց սպտակուցը բաժանել ժամերի վրա, որովհետև մեծ քանակությամբ պրոտեինն ուղղակի չի մարսվում: Այսինքն՝ օրվա ընթացքում օրգանիզմին անհրաժեշտ պրոտեինն ընդունել 3-4 անգամից: Ածխաջրերի պարագայում մի քիչ այլ է... Որովհետև ածխաջրերի յուրացումը, սպիտակուցի համեմատ, ավելի դյուրին է... Բայց այնուամենայնիվ արժե դա էլ բաժանել օրվա մեջ մի քանի անգամի: Ընդ որում, երեկոյան ժամը վեցից հետո չարժե աշխաջրեր պարունակող սննդամթերք ընդունել, դրանք փոխարինելով դժվար և երկարատև յուրացվող սպիտակուցներով՝ կաթնաշոռ կամ ասենք միս:

----------

Արէա (18.11.2015), Հայկօ (11.03.2016), Շինարար (18.11.2015)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Մեկ էլ իհարկե ես հեռու եմ այն մտքից, որ պրոտեինը թույն է (թողեք փախեք և այլն) կամ գեյներները խիստ վտանգավոր են, բայց այն, որ դրանց գներն ուղղակի շշմեցնելու աստիճանի բարձր են, դա փաստ է: Ու համացանցում գովազդն այնքան շատ է, որ ասելու չէ... Եվ բացի այդ , մեր օրգանիզմ մտնող պրոտեինն ախր միայն մսամթերքում , կաթնամթերքում ու ձվում չէ: Իհարկե դրանք ամենաշատն են պարունակում սպտակուց, բայց մյուս սննդատեսակներն էլ էլ պարունակում: Նույն հացահատիկային սննդատեսակները սպիտակուց ունեն... Էլ չեմ ասում սիսեռ, ոլոռ, լոբի, ոսպի մեջ որքան շատ է սպիտակուցը: Այնպես որ՝ երևի 2,5 գրամը դժվար է, բայց 2 գրամ հաստատ կարելի է ապահովել շատ ուզելու դեպքում... 

Հ.Գ բոլոր տեղերում միլիգրամները փոխարինել գրամներով... Ես իմ դեղերի դոզաներով եմ առաջնորդվում դեռ: :Smile:

----------

Արէա (18.11.2015), Հայկօ (11.03.2016), Շինարար (18.11.2015)

----------


## Մարկիզ

մեջքի համար՝ ստանովայա ծյագա... Էդ վարժությունը կողքից ամենահեշտ ու պարզ թվացող վարժությունն է, բայց իրականում ամենաբարդ ու ամենանուրբ մոտեցումը պահանջող վարժությունն է: Էս վարժությունը վերջն է: Էս վարժությունը ժիմ լյոժայից ու կքանստելուց հզոր վարժություն է ու էս վարժությունը մի տեսակ կայֆ է տալիս: :Jpit: ) Աշխատում է մարդու մկանային զանգվածի կեսից ավելին: Ահավոր էներգատար է: Այսինքն՝ իսկական նիհարելու ու կալորիաներ ծախսելու միջոց, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ շատ ուժեղացնում է մեջքը՝ ստորին և միջին հատվածը (խորովածի մեջի «սուկիները»՝ մուսկուլուս պսոասները: :Jpit: ), ոտքերը, գրեթե բոլոր մանր մկանները, նաև ձեռքերը... Սա մի ուրիշ բան է, բայց էս վարժությունը պահանջում է շատ մեծ զգուշություն և տեխնիկական ճիշտ կատարում, որովհետև ողնաշարի վնասվածքնի հավանականությունը բավականին մեծ է: Բացի այդ, այս վարժությունը, ինչպես նաև կքանստելը լավ խթանում է մկանային զանգվածի ավելացմանը:

Իհարկե մեջքը սիրունացնելու համար ամենաճիշտ վարժությունը դա ուղղահայաց ու հորիզոնական ձգումներն են մարզասարքի վրա... Ուղղահայացը լայնացնում է մեջքը, իսկ հորիզոնականը հաստացնում: Բայց սրանց դեպքում մարազվում է միայն մեջքի վերին հատվածը՝ պայմանավորված նրանով, որ այդ վարժությունների ժամանակ գոտկային և միջին հատվածների վրա գրեթե ծանրաբերռնվածություն չի ընկնում: Բայց շատ լավն են իհարկե... Նույնը կարելի է անել նաև ծանրաձողով կամ գանտելներով, իհարկե նաև պտտաձողոի վրա ձգվելով:

----------

Արէա (18.11.2015), Հայկօ (11.03.2016), Շինարար (18.11.2015)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ես որ գնում եմ մարզադահլիճ, առաջին օրը մարզում եմ կրծքամկաններս և տրիցեպսներս: Կրծքամկանների համար՝ 1. ժիմ լյոժա (3 մոտեցում), ժիմ գանտելներով թեք նստարանին(3 մոտեցում), չգիտեմ ոնց ասեմ ախր... էլի գանտելներով՝ բայց ժիմ չի... (3 մոտեցում): Դե այնպես է արդեն որ տրիցեպսներն աշխատել են ու ահագին հոգնած են , բայց անցնում եմ տրիցեպսներին կոնկրետ՝ զուգափայտեր (3 մոտեցում), գանտելով վարժություն գլխի հետևից (3 մոտեցում) ու մարզասարքով էլի (3 մոտեցում)... Տերմինները չգիտեմ էլի, բայց կարծում եմ պատկերացնում եք: 

Էդ ամբողջը տևում է 40-50 րոպե, ոչ ավել... Էլ հալ չի լինում:

Երկորդ օր՝ մեջք ու միայն մեջք (վերևում թվարկածս վարժությունները), մեկ էլ վերջում գանտելներով բիցեպս... Մեջքի գրեթե բոլոր վարժությունների ժամանակ բիցեպսներն աշխատում են ու շատ կարիք չի լինում...

Երրորդ օր՝ ոտքեր, ուսեր, պրեսս... Հա պրեսն անում եմ հիմնականում ոտքերով, ոչ թե իրանով... Չգիտեմ, ինձ թվում է՝ ոտքերի պարագայում ավելի մեծ է լինում ուղիղ մկանի վրա ծանրաբեռնվածությունը... 

Դե լավ, ես գնամ տվորոգս ուտեմ բանանով ու քնեմ.. :Jpit: ))

Հավելեմ, թե ինչու եմ այդպես բաժանել... Մեծ խմբերի կրծքամկանների հետ որպես փոքր խումբ այսպես թե այնպես տրիսեպսներն աշխատում են, դրա համար էլ այդ նույն օրն եմ անում: Նույնը վերաբերվում է հաջորդ մեծ խմբին՝ մեջքի մկաններին, որոնց դեպքում բիցեպսն է միշտ աշխատում: Ու ինչքան հասկացել եմ՝ ճիշտ մարզվողներն այնքան էլ մեծ ուշադրություն չեն դարձնում փոքր խմբերին, որովհետև դրանք այսպես թե այնպես ծանրաբեռնվում են մեծ մկանախմբերի աշխատանքի ժամանակ: Ու իրոք ես մարդիկ գիտեմ, որ բիցեպսները մի կիլոմետր են, բայց կուրծք չունեն կամ տրիցեպսները մեջքից հաստ են: Տգեղ է, համաձայնվեք՝ տգեղ է: :Smile:  Իսկ հիմնական ուշադրությունը մեծերի վրա դարձնելով՝ զարգացումը համաչափ ու սիրուն է լինում:

----------

Արէա (18.11.2015), Հայկօ (11.03.2016), Շինարար (18.11.2015)

----------


## Արէա

> Պրոտեին առա՝ BCAA-ի բարձր պարունակությամբ, ու կրեատին: 71 կգ եմ էս պահին, տեսնեմ՝ ինչ արդյունք ա տալիս:


Արդյունքների մասին կգրես, հետաքրքիր ա )

----------

Շինարար (18.11.2015)

----------


## ars83

Հունիսի կեսերից սկսեցի վազել՝ շաբաթական 2-3 անգամ, 3-7 կմ, մինչև սեպտեմբերի վերջ վազում էի (վերջում՝ շաբաթական 3 անգամ, 1 անգամ ինտենսիվ՝ 10.5-11.0 կմ/ժ արագությամբ, 5-7 կմ, 2 անգամ դանդաղ՝ 6-8 կմ/ժ, 7-10 կմ): Հուլիսի կեսերից զուգահեռ Push-up, squat ու six pack-եր եմ անում, շաբաթական 2-3 անգամ ամեն մեկը: Վազքի ու մնացած վարժությունների համար օգտվում եմ Runtastic ծրագրից, դրա կազմած մարզման ծրագրով էլ աշխատում եմ: Մինչև հիմա քաշս 77.3 կգ-ից դարձել ա 66.0 կգ (կես ամիս առաջ 65.4 կգ): Հագուստիս չափը L-ից դարձել ա M, երբեմն՝ S:

Runtastic-ը դուրս եկավ, մարզանքի ծրագիրը իրագործելի ա, եթե հետևողական ես անում: Վարժություններն էլ ահավգին բազմազան են:

----------

Արէա (18.11.2015), Հայկօ (11.03.2016), Շինարար (18.11.2015)

----------


## Արէա

> Պրոտեին առա՝ BCAA-ի բարձր պարունակությամբ, ու կրեատին: 71 կգ եմ էս պահին, տեսնեմ՝ ինչ արդյունք ա տալիս:


Շինարար, դեռ օգտագործո՞ւմ ես։ Արդյունքներ կա՞ն։

----------


## Շինարար

> Շինարար, դեռ օգտագործո՞ւմ ես։ Արդյունքներ կա՞ն։


Չէ, մի քսան օր եմ օգտագործել սաղ-սաղ: Դե էդքան ժամանակում արդյունք չէր էլլինի: Բայց ճիշտն ասած հիմա արդեն լրիվ գոհ եմ կառուցվածքիցս՝ 72 կգ, նույնիսկ կուզեմ մի քիչ իջնեմ, եթե մկանների հաշվին չլինի: Նենց որ էլդժվար էլ օգտագործեմ:

----------

Արէա (07.02.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Արդեն 2 շաբաթ ա, ես էլ եմ գնում ջիմ ու հենց առաջին օրվանից սկսեցի կրեատին օգտագործել: Load-ը ընդունելուց հետո հիմա օրեկան 15 գրամ եմ խմում՝ օրը երեք անգամ 5 գրամով, հետագայում երևի դա էլ կնվազեցնեմ: Քաշս երկու շաբաթվա մեջ մոտ երկու կիլո արդեն ավելացել ա, ախորժակս բացվել ա, մարզիչս տարբեր ընկուզեղենով ու բանանով շեյք էր խորհուրդ տվել, որ ընդունեմ, բայց տենց դուրս չեկավ, դրա տեղը օրը երեք բուռ ընկուզեղեն եմ ուտում (ընկույզ, պնդուկ, նուշ, հնդկական ընկույզ, գետնանուշ, պիստակ, ամեն մեկից 7 հատ պլյուս երկու բանան, օրը երեք անգամ): Առաջին շաբաթը ահավոր դաժան էր, բիցեպսների վարժություններից հետո թևերս մի քանի օր չէին բացվում, բայց հիմա արդեն հոյակապ եմ զգում:

Պարապում եմ էս ձևով՝ մի օր ուս ու դոշ, մի օր բիցեպս ու մեջք, մի օր ոտքեր ու տրիցեպս:

----------

John (11.03.2016), Արէա (10.03.2016), Հայկօ (11.03.2016), Շինարար (10.03.2016), Վիշապ (17.03.2016)

----------


## Արէա

> Պարապում եմ էս ձևով՝ մի օր ուս ու դոշ, մի օր բիցեպս ու մեջք, մի օր ոտքեր ու տրիցեպս:


Ես էլ էի մի ժամանակ մոտավորապես էսպես խմբավորում վարժությունները։ Հետո զգացի որ օրինակ բիցեպսը մեջքից հետո լրիվ անիմաստ ա մարզելը։ Մեջքի վարժությունների ժամանակ (դրանք հիմնականում քաշող վարշություններ են) բիցեպսը լավ աշխատում ա, ու դրանից հետո երբ սկսում ես բիցեպսի մեկուսացնող վարժություններ անել, բիցեպսն արդեն բավականին հոգնած ալինում, ու արդյունավետությունն ահագին ընկնում ա։ Նույնը դոշի, ուսերի ու տրիցեպսի (հրող վարժություններ) համադրության դեպքում։

Հիմա մոտ երկու ամիս ա փոխել եմ խմբավորումը։ Էս ձևով եմ անում. երկուշաբթի - դոշ, բիցեպս, չորեքշաբթի - մեջք, տրիցեպս, ուրբաթ - ուս, դաստակ, շաբաթ - ոտքեր։
Ստացվում ա երեք խումբ բազային վարժություններ (ոտքերը չհաշված) - դոշ, մեջք, ուս։ Երեք խումբ մեկուսացնող - բիցեպս, տրիցեպս, դաստակ։ Ու նույն խմբի բազային ու մեկուսացնող վարժություններն անում եմ տարբեր օրերի։

----------

John (11.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (11.03.2016), Վիշապ (17.03.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ես էլ էի մի ժամանակ մոտավորապես էսպես խմբավորում վարժությունները։ Հետո զգացի որ օրինակ բիցեպսը մեջքից հետո լրիվ անիմաստ ա մարզելը։ Մեջքի վարժությունների ժամանակ (դրանք հիմնականում քաշող վարշություններ են) բիցեպսը լավ աշխատում ա, ու դրանից հետո երբ սկսում ես բիցեպսի մեկուսացնող վարժություններ անել, բիցեպսն արդեն բավականին հոգնած ալինում, ու արդյունավետությունն ահագին ընկնում ա։ Նույնը դոշի, ուսերի ու տրիցեպսի (հրող վարժություններ) համադրության դեպքում։
> 
> Հիմա մոտ երկու ամիս ա փոխել եմ խմբավորումը։ Էս ձևով եմ անում. երկուշաբթի - դոշ, բիցեպս, չորեքշաբթի - մեջք, տրիցեպս, ուրբաթ - ուս, դաստակ, շաբաթ - ոտքեր։
> Ստացվում ա երեք խումբ բազային վարժություններ (ոտքերը չհաշված) - դոշ, մեջք, ուս։ Երեք խումբ մեկուսացնող - բիցեպս, տրիցեպս, դաստակ։ Ու նույն խմբի բազային ու մեկուսացնող վարժություններն անում եմ տարբեր օրերի։



Դե ես մարզիչի հետ եմ պարապում, ինքն ա որոշում ինչ ձևով պարապեմ ու ինչ հերթականությամբ ու ինտենսիվությամբ :Ճ Հիմա շեշտը դրել ենք մկանային քաշ ավելացնելու վրա, հետո հաստատ կփոխի պարապելու ռեժիմը:

----------


## Շինարար

Ժող, փորի մկանների համար ի՞նչ լավ վարժություններ կառաջարկեք, իրոք արդյունավետ: Որ ներշնչում եմ, ինձնից հավեսս գալիս ա, հենց արտաշնչում եմ, էլ էդքան հավեսս չի գալիս :LOL:  Մի խոսքով, շատ մոտ եմ արդյունքին, բայց արդյունք չի դառնում:

----------


## Արէա

> Ժող, փորի մկանների համար ի՞նչ լավ վարժություններ կառաջարկեք, իրոք արդյունավետ: Որ ներշնչում եմ, ինձնից հավեսս գալիս ա, հենց արտաշնչում եմ, էլ էդքան հավեսս չի գալիս Մի խոսքով, շատ մոտ եմ արդյունքին, բայց արդյունք չի դառնում:


Եթե կուբիկներ ես ուզում ոչ մի վարժություն էլ չի օգնի, դիետա ա պետք։
Եթե փորի շրջանում ճարպ չեղավ, սովորական փորի պրեսը հերիք ա երևացող կուբիկներ ունենալու համար։

----------

Վիշապ (17.03.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Եթե կուբիկներ ես ուզում ոչ մի վարժություն էլ չի օգնի, դիետա ա պետք։
> Եթե փորի շրջանում ճարպ չեղավ, սովորական փորի պրեսը հերիք ա երևացող կուբիկներ ունենալու համար։


Ինչ անեմ, հաց չուտե՞մ վափշե, առանց էն էլ էնքան քիչ եմ սնվում էս ծանրաբեռնվածության հետ:

----------


## Արէա

> Ինչ անեմ, հաց չուտե՞մ վափշե, առանց էն էլ էնքան քիչ եմ սնվում էս ծանրաբեռնվածության հետ:


Սպիտակուցների քանակն ավելացրու, ածխաջրերինը՝ պակասացրու։ Եթե կարդիո չես անում, արա, եթե անում ես՝ ավելացրու տևողությունն ու ինտենսիվությունը։

----------

Հայկօ (16.03.2016), Վիշապ (17.03.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ասի մտնեմ նախ շնորհակալոսւթյուն հայտնեմ Արէային, որովհետև օգտակար ու կարևոր բաներ է գրում ու ամրապնդում է իմ դեսից դենից ստացած գիտելիքները:
Ես շաբաթը երեք օր գանտելներով եմ մարզվում (օրը 30-45 րոպե ինտենսիվ), երկու օր վազում եմ (առաջ արագ, հիմա արդեն դանդաղ կամ ինտերվալներով, օրը 6-10կմ), մնացած երկու օրն էլ եթե անձրև չի լինում հեծանիվ եմ քշում (օրը 50-70կմ): 
Ու քանի որ մի քիչ տխուր փորձ ունեմ, կիսվեմ: Նախկինում ինչ որ անում էի, անում էի վերին ուժերիս սահմաններում, այսինքն փորձում էի արագ վազել ու արագ հեծանիվ քշել: 
Քաշս ճիշտ է մի քիչ պակասում էր, բայց` ոչ փորիս ճարպերը, ու զգում էի, որ ինչ-որ հյուծվում եմ, փոխանակ ուժեղանամ ու մկաններ հավաքեմ: 
Խորհուրդներ կարդալուց հետո սրտի զարկերի մոնիտոր առա (Heart Rate Monitor) ու սկսեցի հետևել սրտի զարերիս: 
Պարզվեց միջին զարկերս 160 ու ավել են իմ բոլոր պարապմունքների ընթացքում, այսինքն երկար ժամանակ գտնվում եմ անաէրոբիկ գոտում, ուստի օրգանիզմս ճարպերս մաշելու ու մկաններս ուժեղացնելու փոխարեն անում է հակառակը՝ վառում է գլյուկոզա ու մաշում է մկաններս, որ մկաններս շատ չտանջվեն :Ճ
Հիմա արդեն հետևում եմ, որ կարդիո անելիս (դանդաղ վազք, հեծանիվ) սրտիս միջին զարկերը չգերազանցեն 145-150-ը, ու տարբերությունը ահագին նկատելի է:
Մեկ էլ, հիմա փորձարկում եմ ինտերվալներով վազելը (High Intensity Interval Training)՝ սկզբի համար 15 վայրկեան ինտենսիվ (ուժերի 90%-ի սահմաններում), 1 րոպե հանգիստ (դանդաղ վազք), կրկնելը 10-15 անգամ: 
Համ էֆֆեկտիվ է, համ` հետաքրքիր:
Լավ մոտիվացնում է ընթացքում երաժշտություն լսելը, Strava-ում գործունեությունը գրանցելը ու հեռախոսային այլ ծրագրերից օգտվելը, մասնավորապես ինտերվալի համար օգտագործում եմ Interval Timer:
Ուրախանում եմ, որ Հայաստանում գնալով աճում է հետաքրքրությունը սպորտի նկատմամբ: 
Ողջ եղեք:

----------

Արէա (17.03.2016), Ներսես_AM (18.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (12.05.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

3 ամսվա արդյունքներս.

Քաշս հինգ կիլոյով ավելացրել եմ: Պարզվեց քաշ հավաքելն իմ համար բավականին մեծ պրոբլեմ է, հինգ կիլոն միանգամից հավաքեցի, բայց վերջին մի ամսվա ընթացքում քաշս ոչ առաջ ա գնում, ոչ էլ հետ: Կապ չունի ինչքան շատ եմ ուտում, ինչքան շատ եմ սպիտակուցների չափաբաժինը դիետայումս ավելացրել, դեռևս ավելանալու միտում չունի: Փոխարենը մաքուր մկանային քաշ ա, թևերս ու դոշերս բավականին մեծացել ու հաստացել են, փորիս շրջանում ճարպեր չեն առաջացել:

Երեք ամսվա ընթացքում տրենաժորներների ու գանտելներների քաշն երկու անգամ ավելացրել եմ: Եթե առաջ որոշ վարժություններից հետո շունչս փչում էի, հիմա ավելի ծանր քաշերով առանց նվնվալու անում եմ:

Կրեատին արդեն 2 շաբաթ ա չեմ խմում ու երևի էլ չխմեմ էլ, թող մնացածը բնական ձևով առաջ գնա:

Վերջին երեք ամիսների ընթացքում մի անգամ եմ ալկոհոլ օգտագործել, բայց էդ մի անգամը հերիք էր հասկանալու համար, որ պետք չի խմել:

----------

John (12.05.2016), Աթեիստ (12.05.2016), Անվերնագիր (12.05.2016), Արէա (12.05.2016), Ներսես_AM (12.05.2016), Շինարար (12.05.2016)

----------


## Արէա

> 3 ամսվա արդյունքներս.
> 
> Քաշս հինգ կիլոյով ավելացրել եմ: Պարզվեց քաշ հավաքելն իմ համար բավականին մեծ պրոբլեմ է, հինգ կիլոն միանգամից հավաքեցի, բայց վերջին մի ամսվա ընթացքում քաշս ոչ առաջ ա գնում, ոչ էլ հետ: Կապ չունի ինչքան շատ եմ ուտում, ինչքան շատ եմ սպիտակուցների չափաբաժինը դիետայումս ավելացրել, դեռևս ավելանալու միտում չունի: Փոխարենը մաքուր մկանային քաշ ա, թևերս ու դոշերս բավականին մեծացել ու հաստացել են, փորիս շրջանում ճարպեր չեն առաջացել:
> 
> Երեք ամսվա ընթացքում տրենաժորներների ու գանտելներների քաշն երկու անգամ ավելացրել եմ: Եթե առաջ որոշ վարժություններից հետո շունչս փչում էի, հիմա ավելի ծանր քաշերով առանց նվնվալու անում եմ:
> 
> Կրեատին արդեն 2 շաբաթ ա չեմ խմում ու երևի էլ չխմեմ էլ, թող մնացածը բնական ձևով առաջ գնա:
> 
> Վերջին երեք ամիսների ընթացքում մի անգամ եմ ալկոհոլ օգտագործել, բայց էդ մի անգամը հերիք էր հասկանալու համար, որ պետք չի խմել:


Ես էլ առաջի 3-4 ամսվա ընթացքում 5 կիլո հավաքեցի։ Ու վերջ։ Արդեն համարյա 8 ամիս ա փոփոխություն չկա։ 
Ես ինչքան հասկացել եմ տարբեր ինֆորմացիայի աղբյուրներից, էդ 5 կիլոյից ավել, լրացուցիչ, էական, ասենք մի 10-15 կիլո քաշ հավաքել առանց քիմիայի հնարավոր չի, կամ շատ շատ դժվար ա։
Դրա համար հիմա ավելի շատ ուշադրություն եմ դարձնում դիմացկունության, ֆիզիկական ուժի ավելացմանը, քան քաշ հավաքելուն։

Ինչ երկրորդ տղաս ծնվել ա, էլ տանը պարապել չեմ կարողանում, մարզասրահ գնալու էլ ժամանակ չկա։
Հիմա դրսում եմ պարապում։ Առավոտյան 7-ից 10-ը։

2կմ քայլում եմ, 1կմ՝ վազում, հետո պտտաձողերի, զուգափայտերի վրա վարժություններ եմ անում կրոսսֆիտի սկզբունքով՝ շրջանաձև առանց հանգստի, էլի 1կմ վազում եմ, ու 2կմ քայլելով գալիս եմ տուն։

Շատ ավելի լավ եմ ինձ զգում, քան մենակ ուժային վարժություններ անելուց։

----------

John (12.05.2016), Ռուֆուս (12.05.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես էլ առաջի 3-4 ամսվա ընթացքում 5 կիլո հավաքեցի։ Ու վերջ։ Արդեն համարյա 8 ամիս ա փոփոխություն չկա։ 
> Ես ինչքան հասկացել եմ տարբեր ինֆորմացիայի աղբյուրներից, էդ 5 կիլոյից ավել, լրացուցիչ, էական, ասենք մի 10-15 կիլո քաշ հավաքել առանց քիմիայի հնարավոր չի, կամ շատ շատ դժվար ա։
> Դրա համար հիմա ավելի շատ ուշադրություն եմ դարձնում դիմացկունության, ֆիզիկական ուժի ավելացմանը, քան քաշ հավաքելուն։
> 
> Ինչ երկրորդ տղաս ծնվել ա, էլ տանը պարապել չեմ կարողանում, մարզասրահ գնալու էլ ժամանակ չկա։
> Հիմա դրսում եմ պարապում։ Առավոտյան 7-ից 10-ը։
> 
> 2կմ քայլում եմ, 1կմ՝ վազում, հետո պտտաձողերի, զուգափայտերի վրա վարժություններ եմ անում կրոսսֆիտի սկզբունքով՝ շրջանաձև առանց հանգստի, էլի 1կմ վազում եմ, ու 2կմ քայլելով գալիս եմ տուն։
> 
> Շատ ավելի լավ եմ ինձ զգում, քան մենակ ուժային վարժություններ անելուց։


էրեխեք, ես անկեղծ առանց որևէ քիմիայի 15 կմ արդեն հավաքել էի, 59-ից հասնելով 74-ի, երևի հիմնականում մի ութ ամսվա ընթացքւոմ դա, բայց զգացի, որ ինձ համար շատ ա դա, մի տեսակ հաստանում եմ, ու լրիվ մկան, ասենք՝ Փորի հատվածում առանց որևէ ճարպի կուտակման և այլն, հիմա իմ ձգտումը պակասեցնելն ա, որը այ չի ստացվում, 70-71-ի մեջ տատանվում եմ, չնայած իրականում վատ չի սենց էլ, ինձ թվում ա, եթե նախկինի պես հիմա էլ սնվեի՝ մեծ քանակությամբ սպիտակուցներ, հիմա էլ քաշ կհավաքեի, բայց հիմա դե անցել եմ լրիվ բուսական սնունդի, մեկ էլ կաթնամթերք, ձու, սպիտակուցների հարցը բարդացել ա: Էնպես որ անհնարին բան չկա: որ ասեմ ինչ տեմպով էլ պարապում էի, չէ, շաբաթը երեք անգամ ըստ պլանի, բայց մեկ ու մեջ բաց թողելով՝ հատկապես ոտքերի օրերը, հետն էլ ամեն անգամ որոշ վարժություններ չանելով, այսինքն՝ ես իմ հավեսին էլի: մի 45-50 րոպե, էդ էլ ժամանակի մի 20-30 տոկոսն էլ զրուցելու վրա ենք վատնում, եթե մենակ չեմ լինում:

----------


## Արէա

> էրեխեք, ես անկեղծ առանց որևէ քիմիայի 15 կմ արդեն հավաքել էի, 59-ից հասնելով 74-ի, երևի հիմնականում մի ութ ամսվա ընթացքւոմ դա, բայց զգացի, որ ինձ համար շատ ա դա, մի տեսակ հաստանում եմ, ու լրիվ մկան, ասենք՝ Փորի հատվածում առանց որևէ ճարպի կուտակման և այլն, հիմա իմ ձգտումը պակասեցնելն ա, որը այ չի ստացվում, 70-71-ի մեջ տատանվում եմ, չնայած իրականում վատ չի սենց էլ, ինձ թվում ա, եթե նախկինի պես հիմա էլ սնվեի՝ մեծ քանակությամբ սպիտակուցներ, հիմա էլ քաշ կհավաքեի, բայց հիմա դե անցել եմ լրիվ բուսական սնունդի, մեկ էլ կաթնամթերք, ձու, սպիտակուցների հարցը բարդացել ա: Էնպես որ անհնարին բան չկա: որ ասեմ ինչ տեմպով էլ պարապում էի, չէ, շաբաթը երեք անգամ ըստ պլանի, բայց մեկ ու մեջ բաց թողելով՝ հատկապես ոտքերի օրերը, հետն էլ ամեն անգամ որոշ վարժություններ չանելով, այսինքն՝ ես իմ հավեսին էլի: մի 45-50 րոպե, էդ էլ ժամանակի մի 20-30 տոկոսն էլ զրուցելու վրա ենք վատնում, եթե մենակ չեմ լինում:


Դե դու շատ քչից ես սկսել ))

5 կիլո նկատի ունեմ քո նորմալ քաշից որ պիտի ունենայիր։
Նորմալ քաշը, կոպիտ հաշվարկով, ընդունված ա համարել բոյից հանած 100։
Այսինքն եթե բոյդ 1.70 ա, նորմալ քաշդ կլինի 70կգ, առանց քիմիայի կարաս հավաքես մինչ 75կգ։

Ես սա ի նկատի ունեմ 5 կիլո ասելով։

----------

Շինարար (12.05.2016)

----------


## Արէա

Ժող, եթե բժիշկ սրտաբան ունենք, ով նաև քիչ թե շատ տեղեկություն ունի սպորտով զբաղվելու վերաբերյալ, մի հարց ունեմ, խնդրում եմ պատասխանեք։

Ախտորոշել են աորտայի երկփեղկ փական։ 
Բժիշկ սրտաբանի հետ զրույցը ոչ մի արդյունք չտվեց։ 
Բացի. «դե լավ կլինի նագռուզկա չտաս, էլի»-ից ուրիշ նորմալ խորհուրդ չստացա։ 
Խնդրում եմ պատասխանել մի հարցի. էս ախտորոշման դեպքում կարդիո, կամ ուժային ծանրաբեռնվածություններ թույլատրվում են, թե ոչ։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Դե դու շատ քչից ես սկսել ))
> 
> 5 կիլո նկատի ունեմ քո նորմալ քաշից որ պիտի ունենայիր։
> Նորմալ քաշը, կոպիտ հաշվարկով, ընդունված ա համարել բոյից հանած 100։
> Այսինքն եթե բոյդ 1.70 ա, նորմալ քաշդ կլինի 70կգ, առանց քիմիայի կարաս հավաքես մինչ 75կգ։
> 
> Ես սա ի նկատի ունեմ 5 կիլո ասելով։


Երևի BMI-ը ի նկատի ունես, տենց շատ կոպիտ ես հաշվում, իմ դեպքում ես 83 կիլո պիտի լինեի  :LOL:  

Օնլայն կալկուլյատորներ կան, իմ բոյի համար նորմալը 62-ից 83կգ-ն է, իսկ իդեալական քաշը 72 կիլոգրամն է: Էս պահին 62կգ եմ, բայց կյանքում քաշս 61կգ-ից ավել չի եղել: Բացի դրանից BMI-ը լիարժեք չի, պետք ա հետը նաև ճարպի տոկոսային հարաբերությունն էլ  հաշվել:

----------


## Արէա

> Երևի BMI-ը ի նկատի ունես, տենց շատ կոպիտ ես հաշվում, իմ դեպքում ես 83 կիլո պիտի լինեի  
> 
> Օնլայն կալկուլյատորներ կան, իմ բոյի համար նորմալը 62-ից 83կգ-ն է, իսկ իդեալական քաշը 72 կիլոգրամն է: Էս պահին 62կգ եմ, բայց կյանքում քաշս 61կգ-ից ավել չի եղել: Բացի դրանից BMI-ը լիարժեք չի, պետք ա հետը նաև ճարպի տոկոսային հարաբերությունն էլ  հաշվել:


62 ես իմ ճիպիզնյակ վախտերով էի, տնաշեն )) բոյս էլ 20սմ քոնինից կարճ ա՝ 163։ Հիմա 70կգ եմ, նոր-նոր մի քիչ մարդու եմ նմանվում ))
Բայց դե հա, էս իմ ասած հաշվարկը բարձրահասակների դեպքում էդքան էլ ճիշտ չի, բայց դե կարևոր չի, ուղղակի ասածիս իմաստն էի ուզում բացատրել, որ էդ 5 կիլոն պիտի քո իդեալական քաշին գումարես, ոչ թե նրան որից որ սկսել ես, թե չէ կարող ա 40 կիլո լինես, մի ամիս պարապես, նորմալ հաց ուտես, դառնաս 60, էդ հո չի նշանակում որ դու մաքուր, առանց քիմիա պարապելով 20 կիլո քաշ ես հավաքել։ Չպարապեիր էլ, նորմալ հաց ուտեիր, էդ 20 կիլոն կհավաքեիր։

----------


## GriFFin

> Ժող, եթե բժիշկ սրտաբան ունենք, ով նաև քիչ թե շատ տեղեկություն ունի սպորտով զբաղվելու վերաբերյալ, մի հարց ունեմ, խնդրում եմ պատասխանեք։
> 
> Ախտորոշել են աորտայի երկփեղկ փական։ 
> Բժիշկ սրտաբանի հետ զրույցը ոչ մի արդյունք չտվեց։ 
> Բացի. «դե լավ կլինի նագռուզկա չտաս, էլի»-ից ուրիշ նորմալ խորհուրդ չստացա։ 
> Խնդրում եմ պատասխանել մի հարցի. էս ախտորոշման դեպքում կարդիո, կամ ուժային ծանրաբեռնվածություններ թույլատրվում են, թե ոչ։


Աորտայի երկփեղկ փակա՞ն ( ներմայում երեք ա, ճիշտ ե՞ս գրել)։ Ե՞րբ են ախտորոշել՝ մեծ տարիքում թե՞ փոքր։ Մի քիչ մանրամասնի, որտև կարող ա օրգանիզմդ վաղուց արդեն սովորել ա էդ վիճակին ու իրան մեկ ա, որ 3ի տեղը 2 ա։ Սրտաբան չեմ, բայց մի բան խորհուրդ կտամ։  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> 62 ես իմ ճիպիզնյակ վախտերով էի, տնաշեն )) բոյս էլ 20սմ քոնինից կարճ ա՝ 163։ Հիմա 70կգ եմ, նոր-նոր մի քիչ մարդու եմ նմանվում ))
> Բայց դե հա, էս իմ ասած հաշվարկը բարձրահասակների դեպքում էդքան էլ ճիշտ չի, բայց դե կարևոր չի, ուղղակի ասածիս իմաստն էի ուզում բացատրել, որ էդ 5 կիլոն պիտի քո իդեալական քաշին գումարես, ոչ թե նրան որից որ սկսել ես, թե չէ կարող ա 40 կիլո լինես, մի ամիս պարապես, նորմալ հաց ուտես, դառնաս 60, էդ հո չի նշանակում որ դու մաքուր, առանց քիմիա պարապելով 20 կիլո քաշ ես հավաքել։ Չպարապեիր էլ, նորմալ հաց ուտեիր, էդ 20 կիլոն կհավաքեիր։


Հա բայց հարցն էն ա, որ ես նախքան պարապելս էլ էի նորմալ սնվում, կարող ա մի քիչ անկանոն ուտեի, բայց սոված չէի մնում: Իսկ ինչ սկսել եմ պարապել ահավոր շատ եմ ուտում, մեկուկես պորցիա ու ուտելուց հետո տռզում: Իմ իդեալական քաշին հասնելու համար դեռ մի 10 կիլո չաղանալու տեղ ունեմ:

Քո դեպքում էլ ասում ա, որ 70 կիլոն շատ ա, իդեալականը 60կգ-ն է, իսկ 67կգ-ից ավելը արդեն գիրություն ա համարվում:

----------


## Արէա

> Աորտայի երկփեղկ փակա՞ն ( ներմայում երեք ա, ճիշտ ե՞ս գրել)։ Ե՞րբ են ախտորոշել՝ մեծ տարիքում թե՞ փոքր։ Մի քիչ մանրամասնի, որտև կարող ա օրգանիզմդ վաղուց արդեն սովորել ա էդ վիճակին ու իրան մեկ ա, որ 3ի տեղը 2 ա։ Սրտաբան չեմ, բայց մի բան խորհուրդ կտամ։


Հա, նորմայում երեք ա, իմ մոտ երկուս։ Նոր են ախտորոշել, բայց բնածին արատ ա։ Ու սկսել ա անհանգստացնել հենց ծանր պարպամունքից հետո, բայց սննդային թունավորման սիմպտոմներ էին, հաստատ չգիտեմ պարապմունքից էր, թե թունավորումից։ Մի քանի օր տարան բերեցին, եսիմ ինչեր կպցրեցին մի 2 օր մնաց, էխո մեխո արեցին, հետո ասեցին պարզ չի ինչքան կձգես սենց ), ասեցին ամեն դեպքում լավ կլինի շատ նագռուզկա չտաս, բայց թե շատ նագռուզկան կոնկրետ որ սահմանից ա սկսվում, չկարողացան կողմնորոշվել ))

Ուզում եմ հասկանամ, երկար վազել կարելի ա, թե չէ։ Հիմա չեմ կարողանում երկար վազել, բայց չգիտեմ վատ մարզական վիճակից ա, թե սրտից։ Շարունակե՞մ պարապմունքները, էն հույսով որ քիչ քիչ կսովորեմ, թե՞ դրանով ավելի վնաս կտամ սրտիս։

----------


## Արէա

> Հա բայց հարցն էն ա, որ ես նախքան պարապելս էլ էի նորմալ սնվում, կարող ա մի քիչ անկանոն ուտեի, բայց սոված չէի մնում: Իսկ ինչ սկսել եմ պարապել ահավոր շատ եմ ուտում, մեկուկես պորցիա ու ուտելուց հետո տռզում: Իմ իդեալական քաշին հասնելու համար դեռ մի 10 կիլո չաղանալու տեղ ունեմ:
> 
> Քո դեպքում էլ ասում ա, որ 70 կիլոն շատ ա, իդեալականը 60կգ-ն է, իսկ 67կգ-ից ավելը արդեն գիրություն ա համարվում:


Ես բանակ գնալուց 60 կիլո էի, շատ նիհար էի համարվում, չի կարա էդ իդեալական քաշ լինի։ 67-68 նորմալ քաշ ա կարծում եմ իմ բոյի համար, այսինքն ոչ ոք չի ասի էս ինչ նիհար ես ), բայց դե պարապած տեսք ունենալու համար գոնե մի 10 կիլո էլ պիտի դրա վրա ավելացվի։

----------


## GriFFin

> Հա, նորմայում երեք ա, իմ մոտ երկուս։ Նոր են ախտորոշել, բայց բնածին արատ ա։ Ու սկսել ա անհանգստացնել հենց ծանր պարպամունքից հետո, բայց սննդային թունավորման սիմպտոմներ էին, հաստատ չգիտեմ պարապմունքից էր, թե թունավորումից։ Մի քանի օր տարան բերեցին, եսիմ ինչեր կպցրեցին մի 2 օր մնաց, էխո մեխո արեցին, հետո ասեցին պարզ չի ինչքան կձգես սենց ), ասեցին ամեն դեպքում լավ կլինի շատ նագռուզկա չտաս, բայց թե շատ նագռուզկան կոնկրետ որ սահմանից ա սկսվում, չկարողացան կողմնորոշվել ))
> 
> Ուզում եմ հասկանամ, երկար վազել կարելի ա, թե չէ։ Հիմա չեմ կարողանում երկար վազել, բայց չգիտեմ վատ մարզական վիճակից ա, թե սրտից։ Շարունակե՞մ պարապմունքները, էն հույսով որ քիչ քիչ կսովորեմ, թե՞ դրանով ավելի վնաս կտամ սրտիս։


Ոնց հասկացա ֆիզիկական ծանրաբեռնվածության փորձեր չեն արել։ Եսիմինչը երևի Հոլտերն ա, որ շուրջօրյա նայեն)) ունե՞ս պատասխանեը ԷԿԳ, Հոլտեր, Էխո սրտագրության, արյան անալիզ և այլն։ Որտև պիտի սրտիդ ներկայիս վիճակը հասկանամ։ + տարիքդ չգիտեմ։ Մեկ էլ ըստ իս մենա սրտաբանը էդքան էլ չի կարա պատասխանել քո հարցին։
Հ.Գ. ես գիտեմ որ արատ ա, գրել էի, հետո ջնջեցի։ Մտածեցի կարող ա նեղվես։   :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

> Հա բայց հարցն էն ա, որ ես նախքան պարապելս էլ էի նորմալ սնվում, կարող ա մի քիչ անկանոն ուտեի, բայց սոված չէի մնում: Իսկ ինչ սկսել եմ պարապել ահավոր շատ եմ ուտում, մեկուկես պորցիա ու ուտելուց հետո տռզում: Իմ իդեալական քաշին հասնելու համար դեռ մի 10 կիլո չաղանալու տեղ ունեմ:
> 
> Քո դեպքում էլ ասում ա, որ 70 կիլոն շատ ա, իդեալականը 60կգ-ն է, իսկ 67կգ-ից ավելը արդեն գիրություն ա համարվում:


բայց պետք չի շատ ուտել, մի քիչ սոված մնա, ոչինչ, փոխարենը շատ անգամներ կեր, ասենք էդ կես կես պորցիաներդ միացրու ևս մի անգամ առանձին ճաշի ժամ սահամնի քեզ համար, թե չէ տենց իրոք ոչ թե ջանի կգաս, այլ կչաղանաս,

----------


## Արէա

> Ոնց հասկացա ֆիզիկական ծանրաբեռնվածության փորձեր չեն արել։ Եսիմինչը երևի Հոլտերն ա, որ շուրջօրյա նայեն))


Իրանց մոտ փորձեր չեն արել, բայց հոլտերի ժամանակ լավ ծանրաբեռնված պարապել եմ։




> ունե՞ս պատասխանեը ԷԿԳ, Հոլտեր, Էխո սրտագրության, արյան անալիզ և այլն։ Որտև պիտի սրտիդ ներկայիս վիճակը հասկանամ։ + տարիքդ չգիտեմ։


Անալիզները մաքուր են, տարիքս՝ 31։

Հոլտերի պատասխանը՝ «Գրանցման ողջ ընթացքում դիտվել է սինուսային ռիթմ։ Սրտազարկի նվազագույն հաճախականությունը եղել է 50զ/ր քնի ընթացքում, առավելագույնը՝ 167զ/ր (խիստ արտահայտված սինուսային հաճախասրտություն)։ Միջին սրտազարկը եղել է 83զ/ր՝ նորմայից ավել։ Հիմնական պարամետրերի տևողությունները, սինուսային ռիթմի հաճախականությունից կախված, եղել են. PQ=117-183 մվ, QRS=89-100 մվ, չկորեկցված QT=260-427 մվ։ Գրանցման ընթացքում դիտվել է 1 փորոքային էքստրասիստոլա։ Վերփորոքային էքստրասիստոլաներ չեն գրանցվել։ ST սեգմենտի, T ատամիկի ախտորոշիչ նշանակալի փոփոխություններ չեն դիտվել։ Սրտի ռիթմի վարիաբելության պարամետրերն եղել են տարիքային նորմայի մեջ. rr50=2%. rmsSD=21 մվ։»

167զ/ր-ն եղել ա պարապմունքի ընթացքում։

Էխոի պատասխանը՝ «Ձախ փորոքի չափսերը՝ նորմայի սահմաններում, պատերը՝ ոչ հիպերտրոֆիկ։ Կծկողական ֆունկցիան՝ նորմալ։ Աջ փորոքի չափսերը և կծկողականությունը՝ նորմալ։ Նախասրտերը՝ նորմալ չափսերի։ Աորտալ փականը՝ *երկփեղկ*, I-II աստ. անբավարարությամբ։ Երկփեղկ փականի առաջային թերթիկը՝ պրոլապտորիդ, ներանկումը՝ 4մմ, 0 աստ. անբավարարությամբ։ Աորտալ հետհոսքի վերադրման պատճառով միտրալ տրանսփականային հոսքի արագությունը ռեալ չի գնահատվում։ Աորտան տեսանելի բոլոր հատվածներում՝ նորմալ չափսերի։ Ստորին սիներակը կանգնային չէ։»




> Հ.Գ. ես գիտեմ որ արատ ա, գրել էի, հետո ջնջեցի։ Մտածեցի կարող ա նեղվես։


 :Jpit:  Գրիֆֆին ջան, բավականին սթափ եմ վերաբերվում էս հարցին, առանց զգացմունքայնության, արխային ինչ գիտես ասա )) Նախօրոք շատ շնորհակալ եմ։


Հ.Գ. Ներողություն եմ խնդրում, եթե ինչ-որ մեկին անհետաքրքիր, կամ չափազանց անձնական կթվա գրառումս։ Բայց հնարավոր ա էլի կլինեն նման խնդրով մարդիկ ու կկարողանան ինչ-որ ինֆորմացի գտնել էստեղ։ Ուրիշ ոչ մի տեղ ոչ մի ինֆորմացիա չկա։

----------


## GriFFin

> Իրանց մոտ փորձեր չեն արել, բայց հոլտերի ժամանակ լավ ծանրաբեռնված պարապել եմ։
> 
> 
> 
> Անալիզները մաքուր են, տարիքս՝ 31։
> 
> Հոլտերի պատասխանը՝ «Գրանցման ողջ ընթացքում դիտվել է սինուսային ռիթմ։ Սրտազարկի նվազագույն հաճախականությունը եղել է 50զ/ր քնի ընթացքում, առավելագույնը՝ 167զ/ր (խիստ արտահայտված սինուսային հաճախասրտություն)։ Միջին սրտազարկը եղել է 83զ/ր՝ նորմայից ավել։ Հիմնական պարամետրերի տևողությունները, սինուսային ռիթմի հաճախականությունից կախված, եղել են. PQ=117-183 մվ, QRS=89-100 մվ, չկորեկցված QT=260-427 մվ։ Գրանցման ընթացքում դիտվել է 1 փորոքային էքստրասիստոլա։ Վերփորոքային էքստրասիստոլաներ չեն գրանցվել։ ST սեգմենտի, T ատամիկի ախտորոշիչ նշանակալի փոփոխություններ չեն դիտվել։ Սրտի ռիթմի վարիաբելության պարամետրերն եղել են տարիքային նորմայի մեջ. rr50=2%. rmsSD=21 մվ։»
> 
> 167զ/ր-ն եղել ա պարապմունքի ընթացքում։
> ...


Իմ մոտ՝ պլանշետով, տարիքդ չի երևում: Դրա համար հարցրեցի:

Տակս, մի քիչ մեխանիզմից ասեմ, կարող ա հետաքրքիր ա: Ուրեմն պատկերացնում ես ձախ փորոքդ փուչիկ/նասոս, որը դեպի խողովակ, որը աորտան ա արյուն ա մղում: Խողովակում կան փականներ, որոնք թույլ չեն տալիս, որ մղված արյունը հետ գնա դեպի փորոք: Հիմա, եթե փականնային անբավարարություն կա, ստացվում ա, որ փորոքից մղված արյան մի մասը հետ ա գալիս: Փորոքն էլ, որպեսզի կոմպեսացնի էդ ավելորդ արյան հետ գալը հաստանում/մեծանում ա ու սկում ա արագ աշխատել: Հետու, երբ ինքը շատ ա աշխատում ուժերը սպառվում են ու լինում են խնդիրներ: Բայց էս էդքան էլ քո դեպքը չի:
Տվյալ դեպքում՝ 1-2 աստիճան, ստացվում ա, որ փորոքից մղված արյան մոտ 15-30%-ն ա հետ գալիս: Բայց փորոքի մեծանալը 15-30% հետ եկող արյան դեպքում կարա 10-15 կամ ավել տարի տևի ու դու չիմանաս էլ դրա մասին: Ավելի լուրջ են 3-4 աստիճանները: Առաջին աստիճանի ժամանակ ոչ մի բանը չեն սահմանափակում: Երկրորդի ժամանակ անհատական ա: Դու պիտի զգաս նագրուսկան արդեն շատ ա թե՞ չէ:
Ո՞նց ես զգում՝ գլուխդ սկսում ա պտտվել, ուշագնացություն, գլխացավ ու տենց բաներ: Պետք չի մտածել, որ կդիմանաս: Վատ ես զգում՝ էլ մի արա:
Սեփական փորձից կարամ ասեմ, որ մարդ կարա սրտի հետ կապված խնդիր չունենա, բայց նույն բաները մարզվելուց զգա: Բայց դու պիտի ավելի ուշադիր լինես: Եթե զգաս, որ ավելացրեցիր ծանրաբեռնվածությունը ու վատացար ուրեմն շատ ա արդեն քո համար: Ցանկալի ա տարին մեկ գնալ սրտաբանի մոտ, որ դինամիկա տեսնի, տեսնի փոփոխություն կա թե՞ չէ, պատի հաստացում, աստիճանի ավելուցում ու տենց: 1-2 աստիճանը անգամ չեն էլ բուժում, որտև տենց լուրջ չի, ուղղակի ուշադիր եղի: 
Եվ այսքանից հետո՝ եզրակացություն
Դու 31 տարեկան էս, խնդիրը ունեցել ես ի ծնե, իմացել ես նոր ու պատահաբար: Մոտդ ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա պատերը հաստացած չեն, պուլսը նորմալ ա: Կարաս շարունակես նույն ձև, իսկ ծանրաբեռնվածությունը ավելացնես շատ աստիճանաբար ու զգուշությամբ: Տարին մեկ գնաս բժիշկի մոտ: Ու ցանկալի ա, իմ կարծիքով, որ մարզվելուց պուլսդ ստուգես կամ հատուկ սարք կապես ձեռքիդ/որտեղ հարմար ա, որ մեխանիկորեն չափի պուլսը: 
Որ էլի բան մտածեմ՝ կասեմ: Դու էլ հանգիստ հարցրա:

----------

John (13.05.2016), Արէա (13.05.2016)

----------


## Արէա

Շատ շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանի համար։
Հանգիստ ժամանակ ոչ մի տարօրինակ զգացողություն չեմ ունենում։ Ստատիկ ֆիզիկական ծանրաբեռնվածության դեպքում էլ։ Բայց հենց մի քիչ տեմպը արագացնում եմ, շնչառությունս ու պուլսս միանգամից արագանում ա, օդը սկսում ա չհերիքել։ Օրինակ 500մ վազելուց հետո շնչառությունս լինում ա էն աստիճանի ոնց որ ուրիշների մոտ 5կմ վազելուց հետո։ Փոքր տարիքից տենց ա, բայց էն ժամանակ ուշադրություն չէի դարձնում դրա վրա։ Չեմ կարողանում հասկանամ, մարզական վիճակս ա պատճառը, թե սիրտս, ու եթե երկար ժամանակ պարապեմ կկարգավորվի, թե ավելի կվատանա։
Բայց կարծում եմ էս հարցին դժվար թե ինչ-որ մեկը կարողանա հստակ պատասխան տա։ Երևի ամենաճիշտը կլինի փորձեմ մի քանի ամիս, տեսնեմ ինչ կստացվի։

----------


## GriFFin

> Շատ շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանի համար։
> Հանգիստ ժամանակ ոչ մի տարօրինակ զգացողություն չեմ ունենում։ Ստատիկ ֆիզիկական ծանրաբեռնվածության դեպքում էլ։ Բայց հենց մի քիչ տեմպը արագացնում եմ, շնչառությունս ու պուլսս միանգամից արագանում ա, օդը սկսում ա չհերիքել։ Օրինակ 500մ վազելուց հետո շնչառությունս լինում ա էն աստիճանի ոնց որ ուրիշների մոտ 5կմ վազելուց հետո։ Փոքր տարիքից տենց ա, բայց էն ժամանակ ուշադրություն չէի դարձնում դրա վրա։ Չեմ կարողանում հասկանամ, մարզական վիճակս ա պատճառը, թե սիրտս, ու եթե երկար ժամանակ պարապեմ կկարգավորվի, թե ավելի կվատանա։
> Բայց կարծում եմ էս հարցին դժվար թե ինչ-որ մեկը կարողանա հստակ պատասխան տա։ Երևի ամենաճիշտը կլինի փորձեմ մի քանի ամիս, տեսնեմ ինչ կստացվի։


Իմ կարծիքով ավելի շատ քո մարզական վիճակից ա, որտև օբեկտիվորեն չկան խնդրի մասին խոսացող բաներ։ Ես ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ Հայաստանում նման մարզասրահներ կան, բայց լավ կլինի եթե մարզիչը սպորտային բժիշկ լինի, կամ ասենք ֆիզիոթերապեֆտ։ Այ իրանք նման բաներից ավելի լավ են հասկանում։ Ավելի ճիշտ են որոշում ծանրաբեռնվածության աստիճանը, բայց իդեալական աշխարհում։ Կարդիոլգը չեմ կարծում, որ կարա օգնի էլի։
+ օրինակ ես մտածում էի փականերիդ մասին ավել բան գրած կլինեն, բայց չէ, ուղղակի քանակ են գրել։ Իսկ անբավարարությունը կարա 3ի դեպքում էլ լինի։

----------

Արէա (13.05.2016)

----------


## Արէա

Պարապմունքներիս վազք եմ ավելացրել։

20 րոպե՝ վազք ու քայլ իրար հաջորդելով։ Աստիճանաբար վազքի տևողությունը կշատացնեմ, քայլելունը՝ կնվազացանեմ, մինչև կարողանամ 20 րոպե անընդմեջ վազել, առանց տհաճ զգացողությունների։ Դրանից հետո աստիճանաբար կավելացնեմ տևողությունը մինչև 1 - 1,5 - 2 ժամ։

Վերջնական նպատակս՝ մյուս տարի կիսամարաթոն (21 կմ 97,5 մ) վազելն ա։

Ստեղ գրում եմ, որ մոտիվացիաս ավելի շատ լինի  :Smile:

----------

Smokie (12.06.2016), Նիկեա (12.06.2016), Շինարար (12.06.2016), Ռուֆուս (12.06.2016)

----------


## Smokie

> Պարապմունքներիս վազք եմ ավելացրել։
> 
> 20 րոպե՝ վազք ու քայլ իրար հաջորդելով։ Աստիճանաբար վազքի տևողությունը կշատացնեմ, քայլելունը՝ կնվազացանեմ, մինչև կարողանամ 20 րոպե անընդմեջ վազել, առանց տհաճ զգացողությունների։ Դրանից հետո աստիճանաբար կավելացնեմ տևողությունը մինչև 1 - 1,5 - 2 ժամ։
> 
> Վերջնական նպատակս՝ մյուս տարի կիսամարաթոն (21 կմ 97,5 մ) վազելն ա։
> 
> Ստեղ գրում եմ, որ մոտիվացիաս ավելի շատ լինի


Ֆորեսթ Գամպն ա էէ  :Love:

----------

Արէա (19.08.2016)

----------


## Արէա

> 20 րոպե՝ վազք ու քայլ իրար հաջորդելով։ Աստիճանաբար վազքի տևողությունը կշատացնեմ, քայլելունը՝ կնվազացանեմ, մինչև կարողանամ 20 րոպե անընդմեջ վազել, առանց տհաճ զգացողությունների։ Դրանից հետո աստիճանաբար կավելացնեմ տևողությունը մինչև 1 - 1,5 - 2 ժամ։


Էսօր 1 ժամ վազել եմ։ 
3-4 ամիս առաջ սա ֆանտաստիկա էր թվում, էն ժամանակ 3 րոպե էլ չէի կարողանում վազել, իսկ էսօր 1 ժամ առանց հանգստի վազել եմ, մոտ 10 կմ )
Ճանապարհի կեսը հաղթահարված ա, հաջորդ կանգառը 1.5 ժամ։

----------

Հայկօ (19.09.2016), Ռուֆուս (19.09.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Էսօր 1 ժամ վազել եմ։ 
> 3-4 ամիս առաջ սա ֆանտաստիկա էր թվում, էն ժամանակ 3 րոպե էլ չէի կարողանում վազել, իսկ էսօր 1 ժամ առանց հանգստի վազել եմ, մոտ 10 կմ )
> Ճանապարհի կեսը հաղթահարված ա, հաջորդ կանգառը 1.5 ժամ։


Մասնակցելու՞ ես

----------


## Արէա

> Մասնակցելու՞ ես


Մյուս տարի )




> Վերջնական նպատակս՝ մյուս տարի կիսամարաթոն (21 կմ 97,5 մ) վազելն ա։


Էս տարի չեմ հասցնի։

----------


## Excelիստ

Իսկ Թումոյի, ծիծեռնակաբերդի կողմերում կանոնավոր վազողներ կա՞ն խմբում:

----------


## Արէա

Ժող, Երևանում փակ վազքուղիներ, մանեժներ կա՞ն, չեմ կարողանում գտնել։
Ցուրտ ա, դրսում վազել չի լինում։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ժող, Երևանում փակ վազքուղիներ, մանեժներ կա՞ն, չեմ կարողանում գտնել։
> Ցուրտ ա, դրսում վազել չի լինում։


Տաք հագնվելը չի օգնու՞մ: 
Ինձ համար վազելուն նոր այլընտրանք եմ հայտնաբերել՝ պարանով ցատկելը: Ցատկում եմ գարաժում, տաքանալով-հանգստանալով կես ժամից 40 րոպե:
Սրտիս զարկերը դադարի ժամանակ 80-110, ցատկելիս մինչև 160 հասցնում եմ:
Իհարկե ցկցկոցով, ասենք շարժական (bluetooth) դինամիկ ես միացնում, մոտավորապես սենց երաժշտություն՝ 




Վերջում էլ պրոտեին շեյք, ու կյանքը հրաշալի է:

----------


## Արէա

> Տաք հագնվելը չի օգնու՞մ:


Ձևը գտել եմ։ 

Որտեղ որ առաջ վազում էի, մի 2 կիլոմետր մեր տնից հեռու էր։ Վազելով գնում էի, մի 6-7 կիլոմետր էլ էնտեղ էի վազում, հետո քայլելով հետ էի գալիս տուն։ Հետ գալու ճանապարհը անընդհատ կտրուկ վերելքներ ա, վազելով հետ գալ չի լինի։ Քանի օրերը տաք էր, ամեն ինչ նորմալ էր, բայց ցրտին, վազում քրտնում եմ, հետո մի 30 րոպե տենց քրտնած, թաց շորերով քայլելով պիտի հետ գամ տուն, դրսում էլ 5-10 աստիճան ցուրտ ա լինում հիմա առավոտները, սառում էի։

Հիմա հենց մեր տան մոտ եմ քիչ թե շատ հարմար տարածք գտել վազելու համար։ 
Հենց շենքի մոտ մանկապարտեզ կա, էդ մանկապարտեզի շուրջն եմ վազում, վերջում վազելով էլ տուն եմ գալիս, էլ չեմ մրսում )

----------

Smokie (05.12.2016), Վիշապ (03.12.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ձևը գտել եմ։ 
> 
> Որտեղ որ առաջ վազում էի, մի 2 կիլոմետր մեր տնից հեռու էր։ Վազելով գնում էի, մի 6-7 կիլոմետր էլ էնտեղ էի վազում, հետո քայլելով հետ էի գալիս տուն։ Հետ գալու ճանապարհը անընդհատ կտրուկ վերելքներ ա, վազելով հետ գալ չի լինի։ Քանի օրերը տաք էր, ամեն ինչ նորմալ էր, բայց ցրտին, վազում քրտնում եմ, հետո մի 30 րոպե տենց քրտնած, թաց շորերով քայլելով պիտի հետ գամ տուն, դրսում էլ 5-10 աստիճան ցուրտ ա լինում հիմա առավոտները, սառում էի։
> 
> Հիմա հենց մեր տան մոտ եմ քիչ թե շատ հարմար տարածք գտել վազելու համար։ 
> Հենց շենքի մոտ մանկապարտեզ կա, էդ մանկապարտեզի շուրջն եմ վազում, վերջում վազելով էլ տուն եմ գալիս, էլ չեմ մրսում )


Հոյակապ է էդ դեպքում: Ինձ թվում է, որ եթե վերջում վազելու ուժ չի մնում (ներառյալ դիքերով), ու ստիպված ես քայլելով հասնել տուն, ապա դա խոսում է կամ գերծանրաբեռնվելու մասին կամ սոված լինելու մասին: Համենայն դեպս եթե սպրինտ չես անում, ապա թեթև վազքով մինչև տուն պիտի հասնես (ներառյալ դիքերն ու աստիճանները): Չափից շատ ծանրաբեռնվելը կամ սոված մարզվելը հյուծում է ուժեղացնելու փոխարեն: Հայտնի բան է, ամեն դեպքում ինքս ինձ համար կրկնում եմ  :Smile:

----------

Արէա (03.12.2016)

----------


## Արէա

> Հոյակապ է էդ դեպքում: Ինձ թվում է, որ եթե վերջում վազելու ուժ չի մնում (ներառյալ դիքերով), ու ստիպված ես քայլելով հասնել տուն, ապա դա խոսում է կամ գերծանրաբեռնվելու մասին կամ սոված լինելու մասին: Համենայն դեպս եթե սպրինտ չես անում, ապա թեթև վազքով մինչև տուն պիտի հասնես (ներառյալ դիքերն ու աստիճանները): Չափից շատ ծանրաբեռնվելը կամ սոված մարզվելը հյուծում է ուժեղացնելու փոխարեն: Հայտնի բան է, ամեն դեպքում ինքս ինձ համար կրկնում եմ


Դեռ էդ մարզավիճակում չեմ, որ կարողանամ 2 կիլոմետր անընդհատ վազելով դիք բարձրանամ, պուլսս շատ արագ բարձրանում ա մինչև 185։ 
Հիմա հենց դրա վրա եմ աշխատում, որ իջացնեմ պուլսս։ 
Մոտ 1 ժամ վազում եմ դանդաղ տեմպով, մաքսիմում 150 պուլսով, դրանից ավել (160-ից բարձր) ավելի շատ վնաս ա տալիս, քան օգուտ։

----------


## Ծայրահեղ

ցուրտ ժամանակ վազելը կրկնակի օգտակար է։ կարելի է մի քիչ տաք հագնել(+5,ասենք,+10  -ի փոխարեն)։ ու մեկ էլ դեմքի մաշքը պաշտպանել դիմակ-շարֆով։ շատերն են վազում ձմռանը

----------


## Շինարար

Արդեն ինչքան ժամանակ ա էս պլանին եմ հետևում՝ չորս շաբաթյա, սկսնակների համար ա, բայց ես ամեն ամիս վերադառնում եմ սկզբին, շատ հավես ա՝ անընդհատ փոփոխություն, առաջին շաբաթը ամբողջ մարմինն ես մարզում, մնացած շաբաթները՝ օրը տարբեր մասեր, բայց ամեն շաբաթ էլի փոխվում ա: Գրառումն ամբողջությամբ հղում ա:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.01.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Արդեն ինչքան ժամանակ ա էս պլանին եմ հետևում՝ չորս շաբաթյա, սկսնակների համար ա, բայց ես ամեն ամիս վերադառնում եմ սկզբին, շատ հավես ա՝ անընդհատ փոփոխություն, առաջին շաբաթը ամբողջ մարմինն ես մարզում, մնացած շաբաթները՝ օրը տարբեր մասեր, բայց ամեն շաբաթ էլի փոխվում ա: Գրառումն ամբողջությամբ հղում ա:


Ես մոտ երկու տարի նմանատիպ վարժություններ էի անում հիմնականում գանտելներով, ունեցածս գանտելների մաքսիմումին հասա (~24կգ, սրանցից է), սկսեց ձանձրացնել։ 
Հիմա անցել եմ ծանրաձողով 5x5 (մանրամասն բացատրված է)-ի, ու շատ հստակ ու պարզ պլան է թվում ու աչքիս նաև էֆեկտիվ է մկաններ աճեցնելու տեսակետից։ Մի քանի ամսից ռեվյու կանեմ :Ճ

----------

Շինարար (22.01.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես մոտ երկու տարի նմանատիպ վարժություններ էի անում հիմնականում գանտելներով, ունեցածս գանտելների մաքսիմումին հասա (~24կգ, սրանցից է), սկսեց ձանձրացնել։ 
> Հիմա անցել եմ ծանրաձողով 5x5 (մանրամասն բացատրված է)-ի, ու շատ հստակ ու պարզ պլան է թվում ու աչքիս նաև էֆեկտիվ է մկաններ աճեցնելու տեսակետից։ Մի քանի ամսից ռեվյու կանեմ :Ճ


Ծանրաձողով վարժություններ էլ կան: Էս բոլոր վարժությունները կան: Ես մկաններ էլ չեմ ուզում ծատ ավելացնեմ, ուղղակի ինձ ձիգ պահեմ, վաղը մյուս օրը դաս եմ տալու՝ լեզվի գրականության դասախոս գարդերոբ մտնի լսարան, ուսանողները չեն վստահի :ԴԴ

----------

Նիկեա (22.01.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ծանրաձողով վարժություններ էլ կան: Էս բոլոր վարժությունները կան: Ես մկաններ էլ չեմ ուզում ծատ ավելացնեմ, ուղղակի ինձ ձիգ պահեմ, վաղը մյուս օրը դաս եմ տալու՝ լեզվի գրականության դասախոս գարդերոբ մտնի լսարան, ուսանողները չեն վստահի :ԴԴ


Նախ կքանիստ (squats) ինչ-որ չի երևում էդ ծրագրում, երկրորդ՝ վարժությունների մի մասը սարքերի վրա է, այսինքն մարզասրահ ա պետք գնալ (ու սարքերի վրա անիմաստ սահմանափակել ինչ-ինչ մկանների աշխատանքը), երրորդ` 9 հատ վարժություն մի պարապմունքի ընթացքում, ամեն մեկը 3x8-12, ենթադրում է մի ժամ կամ մի ժամից ավել ժամանակ մարզասրահում։ Ժամանցի ու ընդհանուր ինքնազգացողության համար գուցե վատ չի, բայց ժամանակի ու ֆիզիկական արդյունքների տեսակետից ինձ էֆեկտիվ չի թվում։ 
Ես գարաժումս եմ պարապում, ուրիշ ճար չունեմ ։Ճ

Հ․Գ. Մոռացա ասել՝ հաղթանդամ մարմինը վայթե ավելի վստահելի է նայվում (այսինքն ասածներդ կարող ես ապացուցել ։Ճ)։ 
Իսկ եթե ավելի վստահելի ես ուզում երևալ, ակնոց դիր :Ճ

----------


## Շինարար

> Նախ կքանիստ (squats) ինչ-որ չի երևում էդ ծրագրում


ուշադիր չես նայել:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ուշադիր չես նայել:


Հա, պիտի սաղ օրերը հերթով նայեի, որ գտնեի 17-րդ, 20-րդ ու 23-րդ օրերը սկսվում են կքանիստով, հետո էլի մի 5 հատ ոտի վարժություն  :Jpit:  
Ինչ-որ տարօրինակ ու անհասկանալի պլան ա, եթե իհարկե սա ռանդոմ գեներատորով չի ստացվել զուտ որպես ռեկլամների կայք, կայքի առյուծի բաժինը ռեկլամ ա։ Ես սրան լուրջ չէի վերաբերվի։

----------


## Արէա

Էդ գանտել, տրինաժոր, էսպանդեր, բան, անիմաստ թիթիզություններ են։ Ես մի տարի 2 հատ 15կգ գանտելներով պարապում էի, հետո մի օր փորձեցի տուրնիկի վրա ձգվեմ, 2 հատից ավել չկարողացա  :Smile: 
Դրանք պրոֆեսիոնալ բոդիբիլդերների համար են, ովքեր 200կգ շտանգայով կքանիստից, կամ 150կգ պառկած հրումից հետո ուզում են մի քիչ էլ ուսի հետևի դելտայի, կամ մեջքի շեղանկյուն մկանի, կամ բիցեպսի ներսի գլխիկի համաչափությունները շտկեն, ինչը սովորական մահկանացուների համար անիմաստ ձեռնաշարժություն ա, եթե համապատասխան ֆարմ աջակցում չունեն։ Էդ բոլոր վարժությունները ավելի շատ մկանները կմաշեն, քան կմեծացնեն։
Եթե առանց քիմիայի եք պարապում, թարգեք էդ խաղալիքները։ Կատարեք ընդամենը 5 վարժություն, շաբաթը ընդամենը 2 օր՝ 2 և 3 հանգստյան օրերով + շաբաթը 2-3 օր 20 րոպե վազք։

1 օր. Ծանրաձողի պառկած հրում + Պտտաձողի վրա ձգում + Ձանրաձողի ուղղահայաց բարձրացում
2 օր. Հանգիստ
3 օր. Վազք 20 ր.
4 օր. Ծանրաձողով կքանիստ + Ծանրաձողի ձգում
5 օր. Հանգիստ
6 օր. Վազք 20ր.
7 օր. Վազք 20ր.

Ամենակարևոր պայմանը. անընդհատ ավելացնել ծանրաձողի քաշը, որպեսզի մաքսիմում կարողանաք կատարել 7-8 անգամ։ Հենց 8-րդ անգամը հեշտությամբ ստացվի, մյուս անգամ քաշը ավելացնում ենք։ 
Ձգումները կատարել լրացուցիչ ծանրությամբ, ու էլի ծանրությունն անընդհատ ավելացնելով։

Մի տարուց էնքան ուժեղ ու մեծ կլինեք, ինչքան գանտելներով ու մարզասարքերով 5 տարի պարապելով չէիք լինի։

----------

Վիշապ (23.01.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Էդ գանտել, տրինաժոր, էսպանդեր, բան, անիմաստ թիթիզություններ են։ Ես մի տարի 2 հատ 15կգ գանտելներով պարապում էի, հետո մի օր փորձեցի տուրնիկի վրա ձգվեմ, 2 հատից ավել չկարողացա 
> Դրանք պրոֆեսիոնալ բոդիբիլդերների համար են, ովքեր 200կգ շտանգայով կքանիստից, կամ 150կգ պառկած հրումից հետո ուզում են մի քիչ էլ ուսի հետևի դելտայի, կամ մեջքի շեղանկյուն մկանի, կամ բիցեպսի ներսի գլխիկի համաչափությունները շտկեն, ինչը սովորական մահկանացուների համար անիմաստ ձեռնաշարժություն ա, եթե համապատասխան ֆարմ աջակցում չունեն։ Էդ բոլոր վարժությունները ավելի շատ մկանները կմաշեն, քան կմեծացնեն։
> Եթե առանց քիմիայի եք պարապում, թարգեք էդ խաղալիքները


Եղբայր ցանկացած պրոֆ մարզիկ պարապում է ՆԱԵՒ գանտելներով ու տրինաժորներով։ Ամեն ինչ պետք է համաչափ կատարել, ժիմ չես կարողացել անել, որովհետև մկաններդ կոպիտ ասած դախացրել ես, էդ նույնն ա, որ օրինակ բոքս պարապելուց առաջ գնաս տիրանոժորով մկան լցնես։ճճ
Իսկ ուժեղ լինելըու համար վազել, տրինաժոր, գանտել  կամ չգիտեմ ինչ շատ քիչ պայմաններ են, որովհետև շատ կարևոր է տիրապետել որևէ սպորտաձևի։

----------


## Արէա

> Եղբայր ցանկացած պրոֆ մարզիկ պարապում է ՆԱԵՒ գանտելներով ու տրինաժորներով։


Դու ինձ հակառակ ասում ես էն, ինչ ես էի ասում ))
Ես էլ եմ ասում որ նաև գանտելներով ու մարզասարքերով պարապում են պրոֆեսիոնալները, որպես հիմնական պարապմունքի լրացնող վարժություններ։
Պրոֆեսիոնալները նաև ֆարմակալոգիա են ընդունում։
Առանց ֆարմ աջակցման շատ ավելի արդյունավետ ա կատարել իմ նշած 5 հիմնական վարժությունները, քան 30 հատ գանտելներով բիցեպսի, տրիցեպսի, դաստակի ու տրապեցիաների վարժություններ։
Պրոֆեսիոնալները քաշ ու ուժ հավաքում են էլի իմ նշած վարժություններով, մնացած մեկուսացնող վարժություններն ընդամենն անում են, որ մկաններն ավելի սիրուն դառնան, մրցումների ժամանակ ավելի գեղեցիկ նայվեն։ Բայց արդեն հավաքած մկանները։ Գանտելով բիցեպսի վարժությամբ երբեք էնքան մեծ ձեռքեր չես ունենա, ինչքան լրացուցիչ ծանրությամբ տուռնիկի վրա ձգվելուց։

----------


## Gayl

> Դու ինձ հակառակ ասում ես էն, ինչ ես էի ասում ))
> Ես էլ եմ ասում որ նաև գանտելներով ու մարզասարքերով պարապում են պրոֆեսիոնալները, որպես հիմնական պարապմունքի լրացնող վարժություններ։
> Պրոֆեսիոնալները նաև ֆարմակալոգիա են ընդունում։
> Առանց ֆարմ աջակցման շատ ավելի արդյունավետ ա կատարել իմ նշած 5 հիմնական վարժությունները, քան 30 հատ գանտելներով բիցեպսի, տրիցեպսի, դաստակի ու տրապեցիաների վարժություններ։
> Պրոֆեսիոնալները քաշ ու ուժ հավաքում են էլի իմ նշած վարժություններով, մնացած մեկուսացնող վարժություններն ընդամենն անում են, որ մկաններն ավելի սիրուն դառնան, մրցումների ժամանակ ավելի գեղեցիկ նայվեն։ Բայց արդեն հավաքած մկանները։ Գանտելով բիցեպսի վարժությամբ երբեք էնքան մեծ ձեռքեր չես ունենա, ինչքան լրացուցիչ ծանրությամբ տուռնիկի վրա ձգվելուց։


Պրոֆ լինելը պարտադիր չի։ Եթե դու վաղը որոշես սիրողական բոքսով զբաղվել ապա ընթացքում կսկսես նաև գանտել ու տրինաժոռ, ոչ թե սիրունանալու այլ ուժեղանալու համար։ճճ
Ես երբեք տրինաժոռ, գանտել ու տենց բաներ արած չկամ, քո կարգի եմ պարապում, բայց դե էդ չի նշանակում, որ տրինաժոռը թիթիզ բան ա։ճճճ

----------


## Արէա

> Պրոֆ լինելը պարտադիր չի։ Եթե դու վաղը որոշես սիրողական բոքսով զբաղվել ապա ընթացքում կսկսես նաև գանտել ու տրինաժոռ, ոչ թե սիրունանալու այլ ուժեղանալու համար։ճճ
> Ես երբեք տրինաժոռ, գանտել ու տենց բաներ արած չկամ, քո կարգի եմ պարապում, բայց դե էդ չի նշանակում, որ տրինաժոռը թիթիզ բան ա։ճճճ


Եթե ուզում ես մաքսիմալ մկանային քաշ հավաքել, առանց քիմիայի՝ տուռնիկն ու շտանգան քեզ օգնական։ Գանտելներդ շպրտի։
Եթե էնքան որ ֆորմի մեջ ես ուզում մնալ, հա, գանտելով բանով կարաս ֆիզկուլտուրա անես։ Թախտին նստելու հետ համեմատած համ ուժեղ կլինես, համ մկանուտ։

----------


## Gayl

> Եթե ուզում ես մաքսիմալ մկանային քաշ հավաքել, առանց քիմիայի՝ տուռնիկն ու շտանգան քեզ օգնական։ Գանտելներդ շպրտի։
> Եթե էնքան որ ֆորմի մեջ ես ուզում մնալ, հա, գանտելով բանով կարաս ֆիզկուլտուրա անես։ Թախտին նստելու հետ համեմատած համ ուժեղ կլինես, համ մկանուտ։


Քիմիա չեմ օգտագործել ու չեմ էլ օգտագործի, համ էլ ես մկանոտ չեմ, բայց զաթո կարողանում եմ տուռնիկի վրա ժիմ, պադյոմ պերեվառոտ ու վազքիս տվյալներն էլ լավ մակարդակի վրայա, միակ վատ կողմն էն ա, որ ծխող եմ ու չեմ կարողանում գոնե մի 5 կիլո չաղանամ։

----------


## Արէա

> Քիմիա չեմ օգտագործել ու չեմ էլ օգտագործի, համ էլ ես մկանոտ չեմ, բայց զաթո կարողանում եմ տուռնիկի վրա ժիմ, պադյոմ պերեվառոտ ու վազքիս տվյալներն էլ լավ մակարդակի վրայա, միակ վատ կողմն էն ա, որ ծխող եմ ու չեմ կարողանում գոնե մի 5 կիլո չաղանամ։


Վերևը գրել եմ ոնց անես որ չաղանաս ))
Լուրջ, փորձի։ Մաքսիմալ ծանր վարժություններ արա շտանգայով, շաբաթը 2 օրից ոչ ավել։ Նորմալ սնվի, տես ոնց ես չաղանում։
Ծխելը էնքան որ ախորժակդ ա փակում, չես կարա նորմալ սնվես, թե չէ ուրիշ կերպ քաշ հավաքելու վրա չի ազդում։

----------


## Gayl

> Նորմալ սնվի, տես ոնց ես չաղանում։


Ամենակարևոր բանից սկսեցիր։ Հիմնականում առաջին անգամ ուտում եմ երեկոյան 5 ից հետո ու հիմնականում հենց էդ մի անգամն եմ ուտում։ Մյուս ամսից բոքսի կգնամ, որ ստիպված սնունդս տեղը քցեմ, իսկ շտանգա դեռ չեմ կարող բարձացնել, վերջնականապես ողնաշարս շարքից կհանեմ։ճճճճ

----------


## Արամ

Ես մոտ մեկ տարի ա TRX-ով եմ մարզվում։ Շատ ունիվերսալ գործիք ա։ Ճիշտ ա մկանային զանգված չի ավելանում, բայց դա երևի սնվելու հետ էլ ա կապված, բայց եղած մկանները ավելի դիմացկուն ու ձիգ (shaped) են դառնում։ Համ էլ հոգնեցնող չի։ Իրանցով հարուր տեսակ վարժություններ կան, նույնիսկ ինքդ էլ կարող ես նոր վարժություններ "հնարել"։

Զուգահեռ տաք եղանակին դուրսը վազում եմ (Nike Running App) էս ծրագրի միջոցով։ Շատ հավես պլաններ ունի, որ քո տեղը schedule ա անում։ (Իդեպ էս ծրագրի training-ի տարբերակն էլ կա, էլի շատ որակով ա) Ցուրտ եղանակներին gym-ում եմ վազում՝ skillmill - ի վրա։ Սովորական դառոժեկը ըստ իս ժամանակի տեսակետից օպտիմալ չեն։ Պիտի էդ դառոժկեքի վրա, ժամերով վազես, որ նորմալ նագռուզկա լինի։

----------


## Շինարար

> Հա, պիտի սաղ օրերը հերթով նայեի, որ գտնեի 17-րդ, 20-րդ ու 23-րդ օրերը սկսվում են կքանիստով, հետո էլի մի 5 հատ ոտի վարժություն  
> Ինչ-որ տարօրինակ ու անհասկանալի պլան ա, եթե իհարկե սա ռանդոմ գեներատորով չի ստացվել զուտ որպես ռեկլամների կայք, կայքի առյուծի բաժինը ռեկլամ ա։ Ես սրան լուրջ չէի վերաբերվի։


Օքեյ ներող ախպեր որ դրեցի դդդդ ես իմ արդյունքներից շատ գոհ եմ։ Ով ուզում ա թող օգտվի ով ուզում ա չէ։ Վատ մտքով չեմ շեյրել դդդ

----------


## Վիշապ

> Օքեյ ներող ախպեր որ դրեցի դդդդ ես իմ արդյունքներից շատ գոհ եմ։ Ով ուզում ա թող օգտվի ով ուզում ա չէ։ Վատ մտքով չեմ շեյրել դդդ


 :Jpit:  Դու ներող, որ քննադատաբար վերաբերվեցի քո ծրագրին: Երևի թե ամենալավ պլանն այն է, որով իսկապես աշխատում ես: Բայց ձեռի հետ 5x5 էլ նայի, կարող է դուրդ գալ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էդ գանտել, տրինաժոր, էսպանդեր, բան, անիմաստ թիթիզություններ են։ Ես մի տարի 2 հատ 15կգ գանտելներով պարապում էի, հետո մի օր փորձեցի տուրնիկի վրա ձգվեմ, 2 հատից ավել չկարողացա 
> Դրանք պրոֆեսիոնալ բոդիբիլդերների համար են, ովքեր 200կգ շտանգայով կքանիստից, կամ 150կգ պառկած հրումից հետո ուզում են մի քիչ էլ ուսի հետևի դելտայի, կամ մեջքի շեղանկյուն մկանի, կամ բիցեպսի ներսի գլխիկի համաչափությունները շտկեն, ինչը սովորական մահկանացուների համար անիմաստ ձեռնաշարժություն ա, եթե համապատասխան ֆարմ աջակցում չունեն։ Էդ բոլոր վարժությունները ավելի շատ մկանները կմաշեն, քան կմեծացնեն։
> Եթե առանց քիմիայի եք պարապում, թարգեք էդ խաղալիքները։ Կատարեք ընդամենը 5 վարժություն, շաբաթը ընդամենը 2 օր՝ 2 և 3 հանգստյան օրերով + շաբաթը 2-3 օր 20 րոպե վազք։
> 
> 1 օր. Ծանրաձողի պառկած հրում + Պտտաձողի վրա ձգում + Ձանրաձողի ուղղահայաց բարձրացում
> 2 օր. Հանգիստ
> 3 օր. Վազք 20 ր.
> 4 օր. Ծանրաձողով կքանիստ + Ծանրաձողի ձգում
> 5 օր. Հանգիստ
> ...


Ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ, ու նշածս 5x5-ը մենակ ծանրաձողով մոտավորապես նույն նշածդ վարժություններն են, ընդհանուր 5 վարժություն, որից օրեկան ընդհամենը 3 վարժություն, շաբաթը 3 անգամ:
Կազմողն էլ մանրամասն բացատրել ա, թե ինչու ու ինչպես, ներառյալ սնվելը, քնելը, կարդիոն, ապրելակերպը և այլն:

Բայց գանտելներն ու տրինաժորները նույն թիթիզությունը չեն, գանտելները շտանգայից մի աստիճան բարձր են ազատությունների, հնարավորությունների ու բալանսի տեսակետից, շտանգան ուղղակի թույլ է տալիս ավելի մեծ քաշերով ավելի անվտանգ աշխատելու:
Ամենաօպտիմալ տարբերակը՝ ունենալ շտանգա, տուրնիկ, գանտելներ, նստարան, պարաններ ու էլի մի քանի ֆինտուֆլուշկա, էդ մի երազանքս իրականացրել եմ.


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

Արէա (23.01.2018), Գաղթական (23.01.2018)

----------


## Արէա

> Բայց գանտելներն ու տրինաժորները նույն թիթիզությունը չեն, գանտելները շտանգայից մի աստիճան բարձր են ազատությունների, հնարավորությունների ու բալանսի տեսակետից, շտանգան ուղղակի թույլ է տալիս ավելի մեծ քաշերով ավելի անվտանգ աշխատելու:


Եթե գանտելով անում ես բազային վարժություններ, համաձայն եմ։ Բայց հիմնականում բիցեպսի ու դաստակի ծալումներ, տրիցեպսի ուղղումներ ու ֆրանսիական հրումներ, պառկած ձեռքերի թռիչքներ ու ծալումներ են անում։ Ինչը սովորական մարդկանց համար անիմաստ ժամանակի ծախս ա, ոչ մի արդյունքի չբերող, եթե գանտելներիդ քաշը մի 40-50 կգ չի։




> Ամենաօպտիմալ տարբերակը՝ ունենալ շտանգա, տուրնիկ, գանտելներ, նստարան, պարաններ ու էլի մի քանի ֆինտուֆլուշկա, էդ մի երազանքս իրականացրել եմ.
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


Էս իմ երազանքն էլ ա, շատ լավն ա  :Love: 
Ես 2 հատ էլ 16 կիլոանոց գիրա կառնեի, ընդհանուր ֆունկցիոնալությունը բարձրացնելու շատ հավես վարժություններ կան։

----------


## Արէա

> Արդեն ինչքան ժամանակ ա էս պլանին եմ հետևում՝ չորս շաբաթյա, սկսնակների համար ա, բայց ես ամեն ամիս վերադառնում եմ սկզբին, շատ հավես ա՝ անընդհատ փոփոխություն, առաջին շաբաթը ամբողջ մարմինն ես մարզում, մնացած շաբաթները՝ օրը տարբեր մասեր, բայց ամեն շաբաթ էլի փոխվում ա: Գրառումն ամբողջությամբ հղում ա:


Շինարար, դու դեռ բուսակե՞ր ես։
Եթե հա, քաշիդ վրա ո՞նց ա ազդել բուսակերությունը։
Ու միայն մի՞ս չես ուտում, թե՞ կենդանական ծագման ամեն ինչ։

----------


## Շինարար

> Շինարար, դու դեռ բուսակե՞ր ես։
> Եթե հա, քաշիդ վրա ո՞նց ա ազդել բուսակերությունը։
> Ու միայն մի՞ս չես ուտում, թե՞ կենդանական ծագման ամեն ինչ։


1. Չհաշված Հայաստանյան երկու շաբաթը, հա՝ բուսակեր եմ:
2. Չգիտեմ՝ բուսակերության հետ ա կապված, թե ուղղակի մի ժամանակ շատ էի սևեռված սպիտակուցներ հնարավորինս շատ օգտագործելու վրա, քաշս 59-ից մեկ տարուց պակաս ժամկետում դառել էր 74 կգ: Բուսակերության անցնելուց հետո, իհարկե աշխատում եմ սպիտակուցներով հարուստ սնունդ ընդունեմ, բայց օրը մի ճալաղաջ կտոր խոզի միսը էլ չկա, քաշս իջել ա 67 կգ: Բայց սա կարա լինի նաև էն պատճառով, որ հիմա ավելի քիչ եմ մարզվում: Առաջ շաբաթը մինչև հինգ անգամ, հիմա մի անգամ գնամ լավ ա, շաբաթներով չեմ գնում, մկանային զանգվածս էլ կարող ա նստած լինի, չնայած տենց ակնառու ոնց-որ ոչինչ չեմ կորցրել: Պլյուս, հիմա ծխում եմ, ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ: Էնպես որ դժվար ա ասել, թե էդ յոթ կգ քաշ գցելու գլխավոր պատճառը որն էր: Նաև ուզում էի էդ քաշը գցեմ, որովհետև նկարներում մի տեսակ քառակուսի էի դուրս գալիս, ոնց որ տռզած լինեի, ինձ դուր չէի գալիս, նենց որ չեմ բողոքում ու կարող ա էդ նիհարել ուզելս ա ուղեղիս թելադրել:ԴԴ
3. Չեմ ուտում միս, ձուկ, թռչնամիս, ձկնկիթ, ծովամթերք: Ուտում եմ կաթնամթերք (հիմնականում թթվասեր, մեկ էլ մածուն-յոգուրտ), ձու, մեղր (շատ քիչ, որովհետև ալերգիա ունեմ): Աշխատում եմ՝ կարագով եփեմ գոնե հնարավորինս: Մեկ-մեկ «թաքուն» չեմ կարում ինձ զսպեմ, սալ եմ առնում, որովհետև միակ ուտելիքն ա, որի հանդեպ թուլություն ունեմ, բայց դա կարող ա լինի տարին մի անգամ: Մեկ էլ էս վերջերս երկու շաբաթ տունն էի, մարդիկ հյուրասիրում են, չէի ասելու՝ վայ ես բուսակեր եմ, տեմպով խորոված, քյաբաբ, բաստուրմա, տոլմաներ, սուջուխ, սալ, խաշլամա, ձկնեղեն, ինչ հնարավոր ա՝ ռավոդից րիգուն բտում էին: Ընդհանրապես չանդրադարձավ վրաս, որովհետև մեր հայկական ձևով պատրաստած մսեղենը՝ առանց զրթուզիբիլ համեմունքների, ինքն իրանով խորոված, բաստուրմա և այլն, կարծում եմ՝ շատ առողջ սնունդներ են ու եթե ուտելիս հացին զոռ չանես, պիտի որ ավելորդ չչաղանաս, եթե իհարկե նաև ուտելիս ստամոքսիդ հնարավորությունները հաշվի առնես: 

Չգիտեմ՝ դու կոնկրետ ինչի ես հարցնում, բայց ինձ թվում ա բուսակերության անցնելիս, եթե ճիշտ չկազմակերպես սնունդդ՝ հնարավորինս սպիտակուցներ, չաղանալու վտանգը շատ ա, քան մսով սնվելիս: Ծանոթ գիրուկ բուսակերներ կան, գուցե դրա համար ա ինձ տենց թվում  :Smile: 

Հ. Գ. Քաշս 74 էր, մինչև բուսակեր դառնալը երբ ակտիվ մարզվում էի ու սպտակուցներով հարուստ սնունդ՝ միս, սննդային հավելումներ, կաթնաշոռ, օգտագործում:

----------

Արէա (27.01.2018)

----------


## Արէա

> Չգիտեմ՝ դու կոնկրետ ինչի ես հարցնում, բայց ինձ թվում ա բուսակերության անցնելիս, եթե ճիշտ չկազմակերպես սնունդդ՝ հնարավորինս սպիտակուցներ, չաղանալու վտանգը շատ ա, քան մսով սնվելիս:


Ուզում եմ փորձել։
Անընդհատ տհաճ ծանրություն եմ զգում ստամոքսումս ու ընդհանրապես։ 
Բուսակերներն ինչ-որ աննկարագրելի թեթևության մասին են խոսում, ուզում եմ տեսնել էդ ինչ ա, բայց չեմ էլ ուզում նիհարել: Անառողջ ուռել էլ չեմ ուզում  :Smile:

----------

Շինարար (27.01.2018)

----------


## Progart

> Չգիտեմ՝ դու կոնկրետ ինչի ես հարցնում, բայց ինձ թվում ա բուսակերության անցնելիս, եթե ճիշտ չկազմակերպես սնունդդ՝ հնարավորինս սպիտակուցներ, չաղանալու վտանգը շատ ա, քան մսով սնվելիս: Ծանոթ գիրուկ բուսակերներ կան, գուցե դրա համար ա ինձ տենց թվում


ես 3տարի ա արդէն բուսակեր եմ, ու սնունդս չեմ էլ կազմակերպել։ ուղղակի մէկ֊մէկ մածուն եմ կերել։ չգիտեմ, դա անհրաժեշտ քանակն ա եղել սպիտակուցների, թէ չէ, բայց չեմ չաղացել։ ու նորմալ քաշ ունեմ։





> մեղր


մեղրը կենդանական սնունդ ա՞։
 ես օգտագործում եմ, ու կենդանականի տակ հաշուի չեմ առնում ։/

----------

Շինարար (27.01.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ուզում եմ փորձել։
> Անընդհատ տհաճ ծանրություն եմ զգում ստամոքսումս ու ընդհանրապես։ 
> Բուսակերներն ինչ-որ աննկարագրելի թեթևության մասին են խոսում, ուզում եմ տեսնել էդ ինչ ա, բայց չեմ էլ ուզում նիհարել: Անառողջ ուռել էլ չեմ ուզում


դե դու գրագետ տղա ես, կարող ես ճիշտ կազմակերպել սնունդդ ինձ թվում ա, հատկապես՝ եթե առողջության նկատառումներով ես անում, ասած՝ Բյուրին, երևի ամենաճիշտը ֆլեքսի սննդակարգն ա, հնարավորինս քչացնում ես մսեղենը, բայց տոնական առիթներին ավելորդ չես կաշկանդվում, թե վայ ես միս չեմ ուտում, հատկապես մեր հայկական տոներին հենց խորված-բան, իրականում շատ առողջ սնունդ ա, չարժե կտրականապես հրաժարվել:

----------

Արէա (27.01.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> մեղրը կենդանական սնունդ ա՞։
>  ես օգտագործում եմ, ու կենդանականի տակ հաշուի չեմ առնում ։/


վեգան չի համարվում մեղրը, չգիտեմ ինչու: Այսինքն եթե դու վեգանության ես անցնում, բացառում ես բոլոր տեսակի կենդանական սնունդը, մեղր էլ պիտի չօգտագործես, բայց ես էդպես խորացած չեմ, չնայած բուսակերության անցնելուս առաջին պատճառը գաղափարական ա, բայց բնավորությանս համաձայն թեթև եմ տանում ու մոլեռանդության չեմ վերածում, էնպես որ չգիտեմ, թե վեգանները ինչի չեն մեղր օգտագործում: ես օրինակ ձկնկիթ չեմ օգտագործում, որովհետև ձկնկիթի համար պիտի ձուկը սպանես, իսկ հավկիթի համար հավը չես սպանում, դրա համար ձու օգտագործում եմ, հետևում եմ իմ պարզ լոգիկային  :Smile:

----------


## Progart

> վեգան չի համարվում մեղրը, չգիտեմ ինչու: Այսինքն եթե դու վեգանության ես անցնում, բացառում ես բոլոր տեսակի կենդանական սնունդը, մեղր էլ պիտի չօգտագործես, բայց ես էդպես խորացած չեմ, չնայած բուսակերության անցնելուս առաջին պատճառը գաղափարական ա, բայց բնավորությանս համաձայն թեթև եմ տանում ու մոլեռանդության չեմ վերածում, էնպես որ չգիտեմ, թե վեգանները ինչի չեն մեղր օգտագործում: ես օրինակ ձկնկիթ չեմ օգտագործում, որովհետև ձկնկիթի համար պիտի ձուկը սպանես, իսկ հավկիթի համար հավը չես սպանում, դրա համար ձու օգտագործում եմ, հետևում եմ իմ պարզ լոգիկային


էս պահը միշտ ինձ համար բաց ա մնացել։ 
ինչեւէ։
 ես էլ եմ էս պարզ լոգիկայով շարժւում ։Ճ

----------

Շինարար (27.01.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...իսկ հավկիթի համար հավը չես սպանում, դրա համար ձու օգտագործում եմ, հետևում եմ իմ պարզ լոգիկային


Շին ջան, մի բան ասեմ, չնեղանաս :Ճ Սույն տրամաբանությամբ ձու էլ չպիտի ուտես, որովհետև ձվի արտադրության մեջ հավերին սելեկցիա են անում ու ձու չածողներին մեկ ա սպանում են (էն է ճուտ վախտ), իսկ ձու սպառողները փաստորեն խթանում են այդ սպանությունը։ Բա  :Xeloq:

----------

Varzor (13.04.2019), Տրիբուն (30.01.2018)

----------


## ivy

> Եկեք էս թեմայում կիսվենք մեր իմացած վարժություններով, որոնք օգտակար են էս կամ էն մկանի համար կամ ընդհանուր: Ես էլ երեկոյան կողմ կհարմարացնեմ, կկիսվեմ իմ մշակած եռօրյա համալիրը՝ յություբից, էստեղից էնտեղից հայթայթած վարժությունների հիման վրա, որոնց արդյունքները բավականին շոշափելի են: Ինձ թվում ա՝ շատ օգտակար ու հետաքրքիր թեմա կարա սա դառնա, նաև իրար խորհուրդ կարանք տանք, եթե ինչ-որ բան սխալ ենք անում, ասենք՝ էս համալիրում էսն ա պակաս, կամ էն: Խնդրում եմ՝ թեմային մոտենալ ամենայն լրջությամբ: Եվ հիշենք մեր դարավոր բարեկամների հինավուրց առածը՝ ֆիզկուլտուրա լեչիտ, սպորտ կալեչիտ:


 @Jarre, վարժություններիդ մասին գրի էս թեմայում կամ գոնե յութուբյան տեսանյութերի հղումը դիր. հաստատ ահագին մարդու համար օգտակար կլինի:

----------

Jarre (12.04.2019), Progart (12.04.2019), Շինարար (12.04.2019), Ուլուանա (12.04.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Գարուն-գարուն-գարունա՜

Թեմայի անունը կարդում եմ «մարմնավաճառություն» ու հլա մի կարգին չզարմացած, թե տենց թեմա կա՞ր, մտնում սա եմ կարդում.




> @Jarre, վարժություններիդ մասին գրի էս թեմայում կամ գոնե յութուբյան տեսանյութերի հղումը դիր. հաստատ ահագին մարդու համար օգտակար կլինի:

----------

Jarre (12.04.2019), Varzor (13.04.2019)

----------


## Jarre

Մյուս շաբաթվա մեջ անպայման կանեմ  :Love:

----------

ivy (12.04.2019)

----------


## Jarre

Ներողություն եմ խնդրում խոստումս չկատարելու պատճառով։ Հիշում եմ։ Անպայման կանեմ խոսք տվածս։

----------


## Jarre

Էս մի տարին ոնց թռավ..... Ներողություն խոստումս էսքան ուշ կատարելու համար։ Նոր թեմա բացեցի ու ամբողջ ինֆորմացին գցեցի էնտեղ

*Ակտիվ կինեզոթերապիայի Բուբնովսկու մեթոդը*

----------

Varzor (18.05.2020), Ծլնգ (18.05.2020)

----------

